# Bowtech RPM 360 limb failure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Send it back to the Dealer were you bought the bow, he will ( he should ) take care about it .

And don't listen to all the Fanboys here who are going to tell you that it only happened because you dryfired tyhe bow ....


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

If you bought the bow new and are the original owner it's covered by bowtech. Can happen to any bow and any brand at any time. It just happens to bowtech more often than any other brand.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Not the first time it has been seen failed at that particular spot.


----------



## Thomas Rey (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you for the replies.
It was a new bow and I am the original owner. I bought this bow on hunters friend Europe in March 2015. I will email them straight away to sort this out.
For the record, I have NEVER dry fire this bow (for the people who might ask).
Lastly, I have done some researches, and I have seen a few bows with limb failures at this exact same spot (as loveha said).
I just hope it is going to be a quick progress as the deer season is in 2 months. It sucks!!!!!


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

Its always something with a Blowtech. When are people ever going to learn?


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

KaBOOM..


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Left I Dominant said:


> Its always something with a Blowtech. When are people ever going to learn?


I doubt people are going to stop buying them...but the real question is when is Bowtech going to learn? As soon as someone gets seriously injured by one how are they ever going to defend against any lawsuit and say that they weren't aware of any limb issues and that no issues exist???


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> I doubt people are going to stop buying them...


That's exactly why all these years have gone by, and still the same issues crop up. I won't take a chance on one..


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

Bad week for bowtech,thats the 3*rd one posted.......


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

glad you're OK, but the bowtech fanboys are gonna hammer you, blame you, you dry fired it, and their usual crap, I hope you get it taken care of, that really stinks man


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

I also see delamination on the second pic (to the right) at the center pivot point. Hope you get it fix.

Here is the unfortunate or fortunate truth, BT does not give a rat's *** as long as they keep selling them. Why? Because BT bows are truly awesome and lots of folks keep buying them, irrespective of limb process/design flaws.

Look on the bright side, at least your RPM was used before taking a nose dive unlike the ones that self destruct hanging on the wall or directly from BT still in the box.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dammmmmmm

That totally blows. Hope you get it fixed without issue. 

Mac


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Left I Dominant said:


> Its always something with a Blowtech. When are people ever going to learn?


Was thinking the same thing myself....


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

Got to take it to a dealer bowtech will only send parts to them or if it's super far tell bowtech your gonna ship them the bow. And just how upset you are. I got mine used and had custom bowstring on it and they gave me a whole new bow but the riser


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

Left I Dominant said:


> Its always something with a Blowtech. When are people ever going to learn?





ChuckA84 said:


> I doubt people are going to stop buying them...but the real question is when is Bowtech going to learn? As soon as someone gets seriously injured by one how are they ever going to defend against any lawsuit and say that they weren't aware of any limb issues and that no issues exist???


Bowtech won't do a thing until people stop buying them. A decade of limb issues prove that.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

jakep567 said:


> Got to take it to a dealer bowtech will only send parts to them or if it's super far tell bowtech your gonna ship them the bow. And just how upset you are. I got mine used and had custom bowstring on it and they gave me a whole new bow but the riser


Well of course they are going to "replace" everything even though you bought it used and had a custom string...they obviously dont want a bunch of failed limbs and blown up bows floating around as evidence...


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

Loved my rpm until it grenaded. Mine was much worse than that. Have pics posted if you care to search my threads. The prodigy I got to replace it did the same. Surely a known issue regardless what any say here. I own bows of all makes so not a basher or fan boy....just the facts


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

PSE Guy's are really kicking around the bowtech guys and PSE is number 2 on the BOOM list. Bowtech has a lot better resale value than PSE does too.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

It's rather obvious that BowTech has a limb problem...truth is, they have had limb issues for a few years now. 

I'm not a fan of the way Bowtech mounts their cam.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Hope they get you new limbs on the double!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

573mms said:


> PSE Guy's are really kicking around the bowtech guys and PSE is number 2 on the BOOM list. Bowtech has a lot better resale value than PSE does too.


Ive had two PSEs grenade(and I mean BLOW UP),none of the "blowtechs" Ive owned have had issues....


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you contacted Blowtech? I'm not knocking you for posting it here, but I'm wondering if you've reached out to Bowtech? It sucks when your bow blows up, but if the manufacturer fixes you up then it's not so bad. If a company will stand behind their product, at least they're taking care of their customers, if they tell you "sorry about your luck" then there is an issue. 

After shooting the RPM myself, I'd still rather have one of those over almost any other bow made today by any manufacturer. I'm sure there is a way less than 1% failure rate on these bows.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

I've owned about 10 different bowtechs since 2008. Personally I have never had an issue with anything other than the paint finish on the bows made after 2011. But seeing more and more of this happening with their bows really makes me want to make the switch to Elite. It's been a thought in the back of my mind for a few years now...glad you weren't hurt


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Pretty common occurrence. Not much you can do at this point. Return it to your dealer to have them return it to Bowtech & wait a few weeks for the repair or buy another bow ( preferably another brand) & never look back.


Left I Dominant said:


> Its always something with a Blowtech. When are people ever going to learn?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

7thgenmt said:


> Ive had two PSEs grenade(and I mean BLOW UP),none of the "blowtechs" Ive owned have had issues....


Hey I remember you...you're the guy that was all bent out of shape because PSE wouldnt cover it when you dry fired your second hand used bow when you were attempting to release it from the draw lock and then you went on a PSE bash fest...


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> Hey I remember you...you're the guy that was all bent out of shape because PSE wouldnt cover it when you dry fired your second hand used bow when you were attempting to release it from the draw lock and then you went on a PSE bash fest...


I remember that.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> then you went on a PSE bash fest...


You mean like what you're on a mission here trying to do to Bowtech?


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> Hey I remember you...you're the guy that was all bent out of shape because PSE wouldnt cover it when you dry fired your second hand used bow when you were attempting to release it from the draw lock and then you went on a PSE bash fest...


Wrong,the bow de-railed while being drawn,there was no dri-fire.According to PSE that was my fault because their cams cant handle any kind angle torque...whatev I took responsibility for that one,the second one blew up in my face on release and damn near took out an eye,even your beloved PSE couldnt figure that one out but they chalked it up to poor maintenence. I ran a draw lock on several other brands of bows with zero issues,Bowtech included.Parts Scattered Everywhere seems to be the only brand that had an issue...crazy.I love how the PSE fanboy PSE crowd jumps to their defense every time someone has a blow up,everyone knows they have issues,just like the Bowtech limb failures,though Id rather have a limb crack than a bow explode in my face any day.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

173BC said:


> You mean like what you're on a mission here trying to do to Bowtech?


The difference is I'm not making up stuff and misrepresenting things...Bowtech does enough harm to themselves

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> Hey I remember you...you're the guy that was all bent out of shape because PSE wouldnt cover it when you dry fired your second hand used bow when you were attempting to release it from the draw lock and then you went on a PSE bash fest...


Yup and the guy who got banned for flipping out in his own thread about a LCA press from Fulcrum Archery...


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

173BC said:


> You mean like what you're on a mission here trying to do to Bowtech?


HAHAHAHAHhaha


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

spedelbrock said:


> Yup and the guy who got banned for flipping out in his own thread about a LCA press from Fulcrum Archery...


Does it look like Im banned?


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

:happy1::happy1:


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

7thgenmt said:


> Does it look like Im banned?


No your unbanned now...


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> The difference is I'm not making up stuff and misrepresenting things...Bowtech does enough harm to themselves
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Lol, seems like you're trying to comfort yourself and show that Parts Scattered Everywhere isn't the only bow that'll blow up on you. 

I've owned a couple PSE's, they aren't a bad bow, but they aren't as nice as a Bowtech, especially when it comes time to sell it. 

It can and does happen to every manufacturer, especially when you have that much preloaded energy stored on the limbs. How the manufacturer handles a failure is more important than the failure itself in my opinion.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

7thgenmt said:


> Wrong,the bow de-railed while being drawn,there was no dri-fire.According to PSE that was my fault because their cams cant handle any kind angle torque...whatev I took responsibility for that one,the second one blew up in my face on release and damn near took out an eye,even your beloved PSE couldnt figure that one out but they chalked it up to poor maintenence. I ran a draw lock on several other brands of bows with zero issues,Bowtech included.Parts Scattered Everywhere seems to be the only brand that had an issue...crazy.I love how the PSE fanboy PSE crowd jumps to their defense every time someone has a blow up,everyone knows they have issues,just like the Bowtech limb failures,though Id rather have a limb crack than a bow explode in my face any day.


You clearly stated that it happened when you were trying to release the draw lock at the end of a hunt...so were you telling a lie then or are you telling a lie now?

Here's a screenshot of your post to help with your recollection...


----------



## superkodiaks (Mar 14, 2016)

Alright, I would challenge anyone that does have a bow blow-up to contact the company before posting pictures and getting all crazy! 

Wouldn't it be great to see posts about companies making things right? Or how well they did on the customer service side of things? 

If you are disappointed in a particular bow company, just don't give them your business and move on. I bet many guys on here have had similar issues ... 

How they posted and reponded speaks to who they are more so than what the bow company is.....


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

173BC said:


> Lol, seems like you're trying to comfort yourself and show that Parts Scattered Everywhere isn't the only bow that'll blow up on you.
> 
> I've owned a couple PSE's, they aren't a bad bow, but they aren't as nice as a Bowtech, especially when it comes time to sell it.
> 
> It can and does happen to every manufacturer, especially when you have that much preloaded energy stored on the limbs. How the manufacturer handles a failure is more important than the failure itself in my opinion.


We all know that any bow can blow up on you...its not just about that. Heck I had a Mathews blow up on me in the craziest way (the head of one of the limb bolts sheared off). I'm sure there are PSE's out there that grenaded in peoples hands just like every other brand of bow...but theres only one brand that we see it over and over and over again. I think Bowtechs are awesome bows...good performance and the best cam system in the industry with the ODB cams...but I will call a spade a spade and their limbs and recurrent issues are a joke.

And FWIW I enjoy the crappy resale on PSE's because I just wait a year and then buy new in box leftovers at huge discounts


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Chuck you summed it up very well!!!!


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> You clearly stated that it happened when you were trying to release the draw lock at the end of a hunt...so were you telling a lie then or are you telling a lie now?
> 
> Here's a screenshot of your post to help with your recollection...
> View attachment 3999522


That was yet another PSE bow issue,nothing blew up but the cam tore....what kind of cam tears when the string pops off?PSE thats what kind.I had more quality and design issues with PSE than I care to admit,I was a PSE lover once too.Chalked all the issues up to me having to use a draw loc,since then I have discovered that they are just a POS bow and none of my other bows have had a single issue with or without a draw-loc.Some day your precious will blow(probably already has if you shoot it at all) up on you and you wont say a word because you are so deep in the PSE fanboy lifestyle theres no turning back.There is hope for you,try a "blowtECH" or a Hoyt and leave your troubles behind you.


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

i have seen the exact same failure on the Prodigy. in the same identical place


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Amazing...guy on an African island posts about a Bowtech limb failure,and you tards are *****ing about PSE.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

7thgenmt said:


> That was yet another PSE bow issue,nothing blew up but the cam tore....what kind of cam tears when the string pops off?PSE thats what kind.


Funny...when that happened you made no mention of any PSE ever blowing up on you even while you were going on your all out tirade against PSE, but suddenly you've now had 2 PSE's blow up on you...hmm...


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> Funny...when that happened you made no mention of any PSE ever blowing up on you even while you were going on your all out tirade against PSE, but suddenly you've now had 2 PSE's blow up on you...hmm...


2 blow ups and countless other issues


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

173BC said:


> Lol, seems like you're trying to comfort yourself and show that Parts Scattered Everywhere isn't the only bow that'll blow up on you.
> 
> I've owned a couple PSE's, they aren't a bad bow, but they aren't as nice as a Bowtech, especially when it comes time to sell it.
> 
> It can and does happen to every manufacturer, especially when you have that much preloaded energy stored on the limbs. *How the manufacturer handles a failure is more important than the failure itself in my opinion.*


I understand what you are saying but to be honest it is just a band aid fix (i.e. short term fix by replacing limbs). 

To truly fix the issue is to understand the defect and fix the process/design, which has been a recurrent issue for a long time. 

BT is notorious for blaming the users for their product defects. Yes, this is my opinion.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I had my 340 destroyer fail on me last fall, it had a lot of shots on it. I never contacted betech about the failure, I called barnsdale limbs and ordered a replacement set that he makes. Never have to worry again.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I had my 340 destroyer fail on me last fall, it had a lot of shots on it. I never contacted betech about the failure, I called barnsdale limbs and ordered a replacement set that he makes. Never have to worry again.


Since BT cannot address their own limb failures someone else did it for them.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

mongopino915 said:


> Since BT cannot address their own limb failures someone else did it for them.


You should be thankful Bowtech limbs fail, otherwise the other manufacturers would be put out of business!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Bow design being pushed to the limit and beyond to produce more speed off the string.
I think there must be a limit to the amount of pressure that the design can take, it is on a knife edge?
Don't think all that speed is necessary either.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Irish Sitka said:


> Bow design being pushed to the limit and beyond to produce more speed off the string.
> I think there must be a limit to the amount of pressure that the design can take, it is on a knife edge?
> Don't think all that speed is necessary either.


This right here! Bowtechs are awesome shooting bows but I won't ever buy one. Wanted a destroyer 350 real bad but can't trust them. The thin flimsy pse cams make me nervous too.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> This right here! Bowtechs are awesome shooting bows but I won't ever buy one. Wanted a destroyer 350 real bad but can't trust them. The thin flimsy pse cams make me nervous too.


same as me, their cam designt, I believe over drive binary is probably the best out there, probably the easiest and best tunable system, but man those limbs arent trustworthy, and other limb issues


----------



## The_hunter23 (Jan 25, 2015)

My rpm failed in the exact same spot... But I don't know if I could ever sell it, it's my favorite hunting bow I have ever had.


Few of us here are pros. So take everything you read with a grain of salt. Especially what I say!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Like someone said in the other limb issue thread, if you have a Bowtech you better be sure to have a back up bow. I like their bows but this is getting beyond ridiculous.


----------



## shawntmonnat1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Could some of these limb issues be from being over pressed or not pressed properly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

shawntmonnat1 said:


> Could some of these limb issues be from being over pressed or not pressed properly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So only bowtech owners improperly press their bows? cmon... really?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

LongIslandHunt said:


> So only bowtech owners improperly press their bows? cmon... really?


No, apparently lots of PSE owners do it as well...


----------



## shawntmonnat1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bowtech does have a pretty different design as far as mounting there cams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

173BC said:


> No, apparently lots of PSE owners do it as well...


Hmm not according to the Google..


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

LongIslandHunt said:


> Hmm not according to the Google..


I think your google machine must have over loaded and had a failure when you tried googling then


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

173BC said:


> I think your google machine must have over loaded and had a failure when you tried googling then


Right, which is why AT is filled with thread about BT limbs going BOOOOOOMMM ... BOOOM BAM... BRUUUHM... My buddy opened his new bowtech box, coulda swore I was in Iraq and had incoming artillery rounds landing near me..


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

Ive owned two bowtechs and 4 pse's,no problem at all,I did Google bowtech and there are quite alot on limb failures for bowtech


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

442fps said:


> Send it back to the Dealer were you bought the bow, he will ( he should ) take care about it .
> 
> And don't listen to all the Fanboys here who are going to tell you that it only happened because you dryfired tyhe bow ....


Hi,
.....no, he is not the only one this has happened to and will not be the last. Contact the dealer you purchased it from and it will be covered under warranty. If you did not buy it from a dealer, contact Bowtech directly and explain the situation. Hopefully they will fix it without cost to you. Here is proof he is not the only one....mine at full draw did the same thing....take a look. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

That sucks...


----------



## dmosser (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I would bet a lot of these limb issues have to do with shooting a IBO weight arrow or close. You take a PSE full throttle or a bowtech rpm 360 and shoot a IBO weight arrow out of them for long and you are going to have probablems. There both shaved down and built for speed and the energy from the shot has to go some where. If you shoot a heavy arrow they will both last a lot longer and the energy will go into the arrow and not the bow.


----------



## HartOfAKing (Apr 4, 2015)

Who the heck shoots a draw lock anyway?!?! Seems very unsafe to begin with and a disaster waiting to happen. Buy a crossbow if you want something cocked, locked, and ready to go because that is what is designed for. I know OP didnt have a draw lock but those on this thread that have and had their bow go kablooey, you were asking for it. 

I am really suprised that BT has not addressed the issue and made a statement to their consumers that they are aware of the issue and doing what they can to correct it. I guess their pockets are not hurting enough to care. Like one post said, its going to take a death or permanent injury. From all the posts here and other sites across the web, I'm sure the right lawyer can make a case showing BT was negligent and failed to address the problem. Only a mattter of time before someone losses and eye and sues the pants off BT. 

Just my two cents. I never thought BT was anything special and feel there are many other safer options.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Hoyt dealer was talking about Bowtech limb design a couple of weeks ago...he said Bowtech's limb design was poor and materials they used were cheap. He also said their rate of limb failure is much higher than is being claimed.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I feel bowtech has the best technology of any bow, but also the most problems.
I would not buy a new one and I have had I believe 10 bowtechs. Still own a specialist and is my favorite bow. It does have barnesdales on it though


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Hoyt, Mathews, and elite all charges about 25% more for their flagship bows in my neck of the woods. At that rate a guy could buy a set of Barnsdale limbs and keep them for back up for his Blowtech for the same price!


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

173BC said:


> Hoyt, Mathews, and elite all charges about 25% more for their flagship bows in my neck of the woods. At that rate a guy could buy a set of Barnsdale limbs and keep them for back up for his Blowtech for the same price!


But barnesdale only makes for destroyer/specialist


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

parkerbows said:


> But barnesdale only makes for destroyer/specialist


What other companies is barnesdale making limbs for..I'll make sure to steer clear...


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

LongIslandHunt said:


> What other companies is barnesdale making limbs for..I'll make sure to steer clear...


Why would you steer clear barnsdale makes probably the best limb made. Barnsdale don't come on the bowtech's but if you put after market barnsdale limbs on a bowtech you won't have anymore limb issues.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ATA standard for limb failure is 6%, Bowtech has changed a few things in the process this year and is shooting to be more in the 4% or less. 
They are also backing their limbs this year and paying the shops 50.00 to have any limbs swapped out that may have issues. They want to make sure there is no cost passed down to the consumer if they encounter any issue. 
There are definitely some good changes being made at Bowtech and look to see how they up their game from this year moving forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

173BC said:


> Hoyt, Mathews, and elite all charges about 25% more for their flagship bows in my neck of the woods. At that rate a guy could buy a set of Barnsdale limbs and keep them for back up for his Blowtech for the same price!


And that doesn't help you when you draw on the biggest buck of your life. I've seen 2 Bowtechs come apart. An 82nd at a 3d shoot and an RPM in a buddies backyard. It's unfortunate really,I've owned 9 Bowtechs and no issues,I just couldn't trust them anymore.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

sittingbull said:


> Hoyt dealer was talking about Bowtech limb design a couple of weeks ago...he said Bowtech's limb design was poor and materials they used were cheap. He also said their rate of limb failure is much higher than is being claimed.


Man it must be true if a Hoyt dealer said so!


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

573mms said:


> Why would you steer clear barnsdale makes probably the best limb made. Barnsdale don't come on the bowtech's but if you put after market barnsdale limbs on a bowtech you won't have anymore limb issues.


Thanks for clearing that up... so just steer clear of bowtech


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

After owning both PSE and Bowtech, I'd much rather take my chances with Bowtech than have to shoot a PSE.

AND....

When it came time to sell snow to buy a new one, the RPM stayed and the Hoyt CST hit the road, it wasn't even a toss up.


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

173BC said:


> After owning both PSE and Bowtech, I'd much rather take my chances with Bowtech than have to shoot a PSE.


That's like saying you would rather play Russian roulette with a Glock over a Kahr


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

RH1 said:


> Man it must be true if a Hoyt dealer said so!


I don't need a Hoyt Dealer to tell me, my 2 eyes and upset Bowtech Owners who are AT Members told me with pics


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Left I Dominant said:


> That's like saying you would rather play Russian roulette with a S&W 29 over a Ruger Redhawk


I'd take the RPM over any Elite ever made. 

If I was worried about a <1% failure rate, I wouldn't own a vehicle right now! Tens of thousands of Bowtechs sold, so few with limb failures that it would be like 0.003% type thing. In all my life of shooting, it'll be 30yrs shooting compound this year, I've only seen 1 limb failure so far and it was on a Hoyt Maxxis 31, go figure?

Limb failures suck, derails suck, but if you want to be honest with yourself, even if you're shooting a Blowtech you got a better chance of blowing up your bow from your peep than a limb failure, that's a fact. 

I'm not a Bowtech fanboy, I've only owned one of them, I've owned 2 PSE's, a truck load of Hoyts, bunch of Mathews, couple Bears, a Darton and the latest brand is an Obsession. I'm not trying to stick up for Bowtech, and if they don't take care of the op I'll be the first guy to bash them, but if they take care of him, there is no issue. The Bowtech RPM 360 is one of the best hunting bows made to date, no question in my mind. As a matter of fact, I think if it was about a 1/2 pound lighter it would be my favourite all time bow ever. 

If the op comes back on here and complains about how bad Bowtech's customer service treated him, I'll stop supporting bowtech, but if after dealing with them he comes back on here and says they fixed him up no problem, it'll confirm the rpm 360 is still one of the all time greats.


----------



## Zpotter (Mar 18, 2016)

New to the site and all Iv been seeing is bowtech issues, makes me not want to ever buy one


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Zpotter said:


> New to the site and all Iv been seeing is bowtech issues, makes me not want to ever buy one


So don't. 

That's simple.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

173BC said:


> So don't.
> 
> That's simple.


Pro's don't either...strange..


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow, Ive been playing with Compounds for about 34 years and Ive seen at least a dozen limb failures, not including dozens of broken limbs in the back of shops. I once got the peek in a back room of a Hoyt -Mathews Dealer in Houston and I was surprised on how many splintered Mathews planks there were laying around. if I was the Dealer, I would bury the evidence.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Left I Dominant said:


> Wow, Ive been playing with Compounds for about 34 years and Ive seen at least a dozen limb failures, not including dozens of broken limbs in the back of shops. I once got the peek in a back room of a Hoyt -Mathews Dealer in Houston and I was surprised on how many splintered Mathews planks there were laying around. if I was the Dealer, I would bury the evidence.


Search engines don't lie.. people that post issues are only a small portion of total failures and glimpse of a problem from about any manufactuer, judging by that sample of data, it's not hard to figure out which have the most failures by a long shot. They could put out the best shooting bow in the world, none of that matters if you need to wonder if you got a good one and wont fail when it counts..There is even some guys that love BT are honest enough with themselves to admit they have a backup for that very reason with that specific bow.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

LongIslandHunt said:


> Pro's don't either...strange..


Pro what's?

If you were a pro hunter, or a pro shooter, your comment here would hold water, but I doubt you'll impress me with your ability at either, let alone be a pro at either. 

Who knows, I could be wrong about you, but all I see is you bashing Bowtech, I think most likely because they out perform your bow?


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

"If I was worried about a <1% failure rate, I wouldn't own a vehicle right now! Tens of thousands of Bowtechs sold, so few with limb failures that it would be like 0.003% type thing."[/QUOTE]

Where are you getting these statistics from?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

spike camp said:


> "If I was worried about a <1% failure rate, I wouldn't own a vehicle right now! Tens of thousands of Bowtechs sold, so few with limb failures that it would be like 0.003% type thing."


Where are you getting these statistics from?[/QUOTE]

AT, where else????


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

LOL im just bustin ya chops... shoot whatever ya want .. see ya's


----------



## dsdhunts (Aug 26, 2015)

Dang it martin can't stay number one for anything pse and bowtech have to beat them even at broken limbs.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

> spike camp
> Amazing...guy on an African island posts about a Bowtech limb failure,and you tards are *****ing about PSE.


Thanks Spike,I was getting ready to look that location up.

OP,bad luck with your bow.I have been and still am a Bowtech fan, but have had issues with an 82'nd and one of two RPM'S.Oddly, one of the RPM's blew a limb two different times.
You should be taken care of with your warranty.Lets us know how it goes.


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow, bringing a Bowtech to a Remote Island off the Continent of Africa is like entering a cherry 1985 Yugo in the Baja race


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

573mms said:


> I would bet a lot of these limb issues have to do with shooting a IBO weight arrow or close. You take a PSE full throttle or a bowtech rpm 360 and shoot a IBO weight arrow out of them for long and you are going to have probablems. There both shaved down and built for speed and the energy from the shot has to go some where. If you shoot a heavy arrow they will both last a lot longer and the energy will go into the arrow and not the bow.


Hi,
......nope....the one I posted was 376 grains at 65 lbs. A lot of folks make assumptions with regards to arrow weight...and, you are correct that if you do push/exceed the minimum the lighter arrow cannot accept/retain the energy that is produced by the limbs and therefore it has to go somewhere. I would bet that a lot of these limb failures did not have to do with shooting less than recommended IBO. Have a great day!
Fred


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

173BC said:


> After owning both PSE and Bowtech, I'd much rather take my chances with Bowtech than have to shoot a PSE.
> 
> AND....
> 
> When it came time to sell snow to buy a new one, the RPM stayed and the Hoyt CST hit the road, it wasn't even a toss up.


TRUTH!My RPM360 will always be my backup bow,and you couldnt give me a pse,picked up a carbon air on thursday,feels like a walmart knockoff of a real bow.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Left I Dominant said:


> Wow, bringing a Bowtech to a Remote Island off the Continent of Africa is like entering a cherry 1985 Yugo in the Baja race


Yugo never made it this far fortunately and the only problem for the OP is that the only dealer on the island is PSE exclusive. :zip:


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I had my 340 destroyer fail on me last fall, it had a lot of shots on it. I never contacted betech about the failure, I called barnsdale limbs and ordered a replacement set that he makes. Never have to worry again.


OP do this and order a set of Barnsdale limbs. Bowtechs should come with a coupon for them. :lol:


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

ummm Henry Bass just went over to bowtech there will be more to follow



LongIslandHunt said:


> Pro's don't either...strange..


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

ex-wolverine said:


> ummm Henry Bass just went over to bowtech there will be more to follow


Exactly, pro shooters haven't shot bowtech bows only because bowtech hasn't ever paid for wins. Now that they are going to start paying some pro shooters will be shooting them. The ONLY reason so many pro's shot Mathews bows is because of the money. It sure as hell ain't because they make the best bows!


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Another one bites the dust.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> ATA standard for limb failure is 6%, Bowtech has changed a few things in the process this year and is shooting to be more in the 4% or less.
> They are also backing their limbs this year and paying the shops 50.00 to have any limbs swapped out that may have issues. They want to make sure there is no cost passed down to the consumer if they encounter any issue.
> There are definitely some good changes being made at Bowtech and look to see how they up their game from this year moving forward.
> 
> ...


Good on Bowtech for trying to make a better product. Imho, they have the best cam system going. I hope for a day when they have the limb integrity of a Hoyt. When that day comes, nothing will stop them. Until then, threads like these and pictures floating the net will further damage/tarnish their reputation badly.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## poetic (Jul 30, 2013)

573mms said:


> PSE Guy's are really kicking around the bowtech guys and PSE is number 2 on the BOOM list. Bowtech has a lot better resale value than PSE does too.


Ive been on this site for a few years now. Daily several times a day. And have not seen many threads on PSE's blowing up. Not as many as Bowtech & Hoyt. Well Hoyt's not blowing up but clip and sand. But im prolly wrong.


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

even if Bowtech would have spare limbs of every models waiting in every bow shop in case of failure, still i wouldn't buy one.
i know Murphy all too well, it will happen to break on the first of a 7 day hunt...

too bad because they would be my number one choice otherwise. but i just can't get over the fact that, with such a tiny sample of all the Bowtechs sold in America (Archery talk) there's so many failure.
of all the bow company they're the only one i can't buy.
all other's can fail, but at least they seem to be on a normal failure rate.
Bowtech rate's seem ridiculous...


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

poetic said:


> Ive been on this site for a few years now. Daily several times a day. And have not seen many threads on PSE's blowing up. Not as many as Bowtech & Hoyt. Well Hoyt's not blowing up but clip and sand. But im prolly wrong.


Agreed I was just bustin chops, bottom line any bow can fail. One thing I know.. Online forums are fertile grounds for company shills or people that get free product in exhange for reviews or to shill.. I always judge based on user experience from the masses and not what the few say.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

widow maker 223 said:


> OP do this and order a set of Barnsdale limbs. Bowtechs should come with a coupon for them. :lol:


He doesnt make a set for his bow


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> Good on Bowtech for trying to make a better product. Imho, they have the best cam system going. I hope for a day when they have the limb integrity of a Hoyt. When that day comes, nothing will stop them. Until then, threads like these and pictures floating the net will further damage/tarnish their reputation badly.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I think its way exaggerated on AT. I have yet to see any limb failure personally. I have seen it with some other but I guess I'm lucky with the Bowtechs. 
They shoot so good I can't see myself not shooting them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> I think its way exaggerated on AT. I have yet to see any limb failure personally. I have seen it with some other but I guess I'm lucky with the Bowtechs.
> They shoot so good I can't see myself not shooting them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw 2 go last year. Approved presses were used with proper pressing techniques. Yes, there is a problem and no conspiracy here to defame Bowtech. The guys who bash, just to bash I exclude in the debate. Blowhards blowhard . Many have not saw a limb go, but many have.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowtechshoot (Mar 7, 2016)

At some point you would think they fix the limb issue


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtechshoot said:


> At some point you would think they fix the limb issue


They have changed a couple things this year in the process and how the are made. The limbs are made part in house and the top section is made by Gordon glass. It was the process of adhering the two together that was improved on, not to mention they have backed off on the heat process for the logo. 

Like I alluded to before, I think you are going to see some great improvements moving forward. They have a very good group of guys and changes are already in the works. 

Guys and gals, use a limb tip press properly and a larger portion of these incidents would be gone. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

LongIslandHunt said:


> Agreed I was just bustin chops, bottom line any bow can fail. One thing I know.. Online forums are fertile grounds for company shills or people that get free product in exhange for reviews or to shill.. I always judge based on user experience from the masses and not what the few say.


That's it in a nutshell. So many shills from other companies that keep these threads growing. AT represents such an insignificant sample of the big picture that all of these blithering idiots wasting their actually think they are having a negative impact on BowTech. They are top 3 or 4 for a reason.


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

U get what you pay for.......


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

I have owned 2 bowtechs and never had a problem.


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

I could care less , I know several guys shoot Bowtechs. They have had a higher % of issues than a lot of other brands, but Bowtech has been cutting edge on the evolution of the modern compound bow and a trend setter. its almost like your getting a prototype when you get a Bowtech . Bowtechs have strong points and weak points. Theyre Cam system are great , great riser designs, but theyre laminated limbs suck. LMAO, They even bolt them together on the ends and they still come apart. You don't see that on XT 2000 Hoyts Limbs


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Left I Dominant said:


> I could care less , I know several guys shoot Bowtechs. They have had a higher % of issues than a lot of other brands, but Bowtech has been cutting edge on the evolution of the modern compound bow and a trend setter. its almost like your getting a prototype when you get a Bowtech . Bowtechs have strong points and weak points. Theyre Cam system are great , great riser designs, but theyre laminated limbs suck. LMAO, They even bolt them together on the ends and they still come apart. You don't see that on XT 2000 Hoyts Limbs


Well here ya go--- since you asked--just doesn't get the pub. I don't think every schmo that has a hoyt limb issue runs to their computer with photo's

View attachment 4007738


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

High Poundage Dryfire (probably multiple)without a doubt . Hey, Im shooting an Elite right now, but have had a decade + of Hoyt XT experience.


----------



## Matteo (Mar 27, 2015)

That sucks because they really do look like nice shooting bows


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> Good on Bowtech for trying to make a better product. Imho, they have the best cam system going. I hope for a day when they have the limb integrity of a Hoyt. When that day comes, nothing will stop them. Until then, threads like these and pictures floating the net will further damage/tarnish their reputation badly.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Very true words there ^^^^^^

For whatever reason BowTech just cannot seem to get a handle on their limb failure issues. This has been going on since at least 2008 that I know of. My first BowTech was an 08 Allegiance. Shop set it up for me, got it home and on the 7th shot my upper limb let go. 

Ever since then BowTech limb failures continue every year.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Guys and gals, use a limb tip press properly and a larger portion of these incidents would be gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting because for years now that was what BowTech and their fan boys have been crying...........that folks are using the wrong presses thus causing the limb failures. Definitely was not the case with my Allegiance limb failure considering it was a shop the set the bow up. 

It may happen but it is not the main reason why so many limb failures are happening.

I really like BowTech bows, always have. And actually have had very good results with them other than one limb failure. 

Hope they finally get it figured out soon.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Very true words there ^^^^^^
> 
> For whatever reason BowTech just cannot seem to get a handle on their limb failure issues. This has been going on since at least 2008 that I know of. My first BowTech was an 08 Allegiance. Shop set it up for me, got it home and on the 7th shot my upper limb let go.
> 
> Ever since then BowTech limb failures continue every year.


I know you owned an Experience Ed. Do you remember how stout it felt to press? I know my RPM's and Prodigy's were "harder" do press then say a Hoyt, Mathews or Elite. The center pivot limbs have such massive pre load. This is very high stress on such a small area. If the laminations are not perfect, something is going to give.

I'm hoping Bowtech is taking the steps to bring durability to above average. I love to tune and shoot Bowtech's!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Guys and gals, use a limb tip press properly and a larger portion of these incidents would be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so ONLY bowtech owners improperly press there bows, while guys that own PSE, Matthews, Hoyt, Etc, all press their bows properly... that is in essence what you're saying..

Doesn't make sense..


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Left I Dominant said:


> Wow, Ive been playing with Compounds for about 34 years and Ive seen at least a dozen limb failures, not including dozens of broken limbs in the back of shops. I once got the peek in a back room of a Hoyt -Mathews Dealer in Houston and I was surprised on how many splintered Mathews planks there were laying around. if I was the Dealer, I would bury the evidence.


I gotta admit that the most broken limbs I ever saw was behind the counter of the local Mathews dealer here. That was when "Thin is In" and there were 4-5 of them laying on the floor broken. Some looked to be the kind of breakage that looked down right scary. 

Guess I'm lucky though. Been shooting compounds since 1980 and have only had 2 limb failures. One on a High Country and the other on a BowTech Allegiance.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> I know you owned an Experience Ed. Do you remember how stout it felt to press? I know my RPM's and Prodigy's were "harder" do press then say a Hoyt, Mathews or Elite. The center pivot limbs have such massive pre load. This is very high stress on such a small area. If the laminations are not perfect, something is going to give.
> 
> I'm hoping Bowtech is taking the steps to bring durability to above average. I love to tune and shoot Bowtech's!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Yes indeed. That was the first thing I noticed when I pressed the bow. And on the draw board the limbs flex very little......very stiff. 

I was actually certain BowTech had resolved the limb issues at that time, however. I sold the bow and moved one because the not so local dealer here closed shop, so I had no dealer support in case I needed it. 

You are correct. The OD cams are flat awesome. Just a pleasure to tune.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Skeeter 58 said:


> I gotta admit that the most broken limbs I ever saw was behind the counter of the local Mathews dealer here. That was when "Thin is In" and there were 4-5 of them laying on the floor broken. Some looked to be the kind of breakage that looked down right scary.
> 
> Guess I'm lucky though. Been shooting compounds since 1980 and have only had 2 limb failures. One on a High Country and the other on a BowTech Allegiance.


How many matthews threads have we saw in recent memory? Looking at the search engines, looks like they had their share of issues some years back, but nothing much since, looks like Matthews addressed the issue.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

LongIslandHunt said:


> How many matthews threads have we saw in recent memory? Looking at the search engines, looks like they had their share of issues some years back, but nothing much since, looks like Matthews addressed the issue.


I agree. We don't see many Mathews broken limb threads now days. But that was back in 06-07 I believe it was. Just stating what I saw back then.

Thin was in then thin was out!


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

swampcruiser said:


> Well here ya go--- since you asked--just doesn't get the pub. I don't think every schmo that has a hoyt limb issue runs to their computer with photo's
> 
> View attachment 4007738


Just clip it off and sand it and it will be fine!!


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

sapper1 said:


> Just clip it off and sand it and it will be fine!!


Hmm 1st ID same years as me...


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I have had more bows over the years then I can probably remember but only had trouble with 3. One was a PSE back in the 90's and I was shooting 90lbs. I was shooting a 3D target on a course about 20yds and that bow didn't break it exploded. The top limb went plumb over the 20yd target and the only thing I was left holding was the riser every thing else was gone. The other 2 bows was both bowtech allegience's and between the 2 I went thru 3 sets of limbs. But over the years I have seen all bows break, some more than others. But bowtech and PSE I have personally seen more than others but I would still own either one.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm kind of a tight wad but if I could get a bowtech btx for the price I can buy a Hoyt or Elite for I would buy one tomorrow. But my buddy don't sell bowtech and I'm also pretty loyal and won't shoot a bow that don't come from his shop.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

573mms said:


> I'm kind of a tight wad but if I could get a bowtech btx for the price I can buy a Hoyt or Elite for I would buy one tomorrow. But my buddy don't sell bowtech and I'm also pretty loyal and won't shoot a bow that don't come from his shop.


Heck yeah...the BTX is a sweet bow...the only question is black or camo?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

LongIslandHunt said:


> so ONLY bowtech owners improperly press there bows, while guys that own PSE, Matthews, Hoyt, Etc, all press their bows properly... that is in essence what you're saying..
> 
> Doesn't make sense..


Never said that, the topic was in regards to Bowtech originally. 

I have seen a hand full of limb failures, 2 Hoyts, 4 PSE, 1 G5 Quest, 2 Martins and 2 Elites. 

Lots of bows see limb failure do to improper pressing. 

There are a lot of shops out there that use an XPress on a Bowtech OD cam and that in my opinion is asking for trouble. They are quite different when you take into consideration the pillow blocks and how far out the limbs are supported. This leaves for a small area that is to far down the limbs to press with the wheel that is on the XPress. 

Not to hard to see that it might cause some issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

ChuckA84 said:


> Heck yeah...the BTX is a sweet bow...the only question is black or camo?
> 
> View attachment 4009034
> 
> ...


I'd take their new camo myself!


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Never said that, the topic was in regards to Bowtech originally.
> 
> I have seen a hand full of limb failures, 2 Hoyts, 4 PSE, 1 G5 Quest, 2 Martins and 2 Elites.
> 
> ...


Could be, that still wouldn't explain the ones coming out the box like that, I also never seen an Xpress at a shop that sells bowtech, only the LCA presses..not to say there isn't a shop out there with them..


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

573mms said:


> I'd take their new camo myself!


I guess when the camo delaminates you got yourself a black bowtech! look at that..


----------



## IronFireman (Aug 24, 2014)

My question to the bowtech guys: if you sent your bow back, couldn't the replacement limbs do the same? Are barnsdale limbs the better bet over factory bowtech limbs?


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

LongIslandHunt said:


> Could be, that still wouldn't explain the ones coming out the box like that, I also never seen an Xpress at a shop that sells bowtech, only the LCA presses..not to say there isn't a shop out there with them..


The bowtech shop closest to me uses a X press and I wouldn't let them work on anything of mine.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

IronFireman said:


> My question to the bowtech guys: if you sent your bow back, couldn't the replacement limbs do the same? Are barnsdale limbs the better bet over factory bowtech limbs?


Barnsdale are definately better but I don't think they make split limbs.


----------



## napz0r (Oct 2, 2015)

Lucky you didn't get hurt! Good luck with the warranty work.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

IronFireman said:


> My question to the bowtech guys: if you sent your bow back, couldn't the replacement limbs do the same? Are barnsdale limbs the better bet over factory bowtech limbs?


There are several people on this forum that had multiple sets of Bowtech limbs go on the same bow. I've yet to see a failure from Barnsdale replacement limbs but they only make them for the Destroyer and Specialist.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> There are several people on this forum that had multiple sets of Bowtech limbs go on the same bow. I've yet to see a failure from Barnsdale replacement limbs but they only make them for the Destroyer and Specialist.


Hi,
Barnsdale limbs are primo!...and they only make them for the bows listed above...Bowtech Bows. I have 2 specialists with Barnsdale limbs on them right now and I could not be happier. I love the Bowtech technology...but 2 items I still do not like, the limb issues over the past few years and the strings and cables are inconsistent. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Man that sucks! I like Bowtechs and had a ds350 I shot well but I couldn't get out of my head all the limb issues and the shallow cam grooves,plaid on my mind to much to be confident in shooting it.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> I doubt people are going to stop buying them...but the real question is when is Bowtech going to learn? As soon as someone gets seriously injured by one how are they ever going to defend against any lawsuit and say that they weren't aware of any limb issues and that no issues exist???


Not true.....the only brand bow I will NEVER buy again......


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Heck yeah...the BTX is a sweet bow...the only question is black or camo?
> 
> View attachment 4009034
> 
> ...


That's a shame because BowTech's newer bows are flat awesome shooters and the OD cams are great to work with. 

I hope BowTech finally gets control of this issue soon. Perhaps the newest owners will make it happen?


----------



## chukncarbon (Feb 29, 2012)

I have owned just about every Bowtech, starting with the Pro 38 around 2002 until the prodigy last year. Never once had an issue with limbs, not once. I have also owned many, many, many other manufacturers. Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, Strother, Obsession, Xpedition and I could go on, but I won't bore you. 

The first Mathews I ever owned was a Chill SDX, and it was a great bow. Fast, smooth, and quiet. Then I thought I had to have a no cam. Well guess what, as I was at my local shop giving a no cam a test run. On the second shot, I got that thing about half way through the draw cycle, and POP, you guessed it, limb folded like an empty beer can. Did I buy different no cam? Yep I sure did. If you don't think this happens to all bow companies, you need to dig your head out of the sand. The competition is so tight in the archery industry right now, if you're not pushing the limits your losing, and when you push the limits, this is what happens.

This happens to all companies, the fact of the matter is that Bowtech is the only one that gets hammered this forum and here is proof. A thread started about a no cam that exploded. If someone wouldn't keep bumping the thread, it would have been dead within the first 24 hrs.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2905826&page=3


----------



## chukncarbon (Feb 29, 2012)

LongIslandHunt said:


> Could be, that still wouldn't explain the ones coming out the box like that, I also never seen an Xpress at a shop that sells bowtech, only the LCA presses..not to say there isn't a shop out there with them..


You honestly think that bow came out of the box like that????? That box would be destroyed!!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

chukncarbon said:


> You honestly think that bow came out of the box like that????? That box would be destroyed!!


The black bt-x arrive from Bowtech with the limb like that.
And,yes...limb failures happen with all manufacturers but you'll need to remove *your* head from the sand if you fail to realize this happens with Bowtech far more than any others.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

LongIslandHunt said:


> Could be, that still wouldn't explain the ones coming out the box like that, I also never seen an Xpress at a shop that sells bowtech, only the LCA presses..not to say there isn't a shop out there with them..


I have also had guys PM me asking if it is ok to press the OD cams with the fingers on a EZ press just below the pillow blocks, pushing right up against the limb. They have said their shop presses them like this and wanted to know if it was ok. 

So, just because you see an EZ Press doesn't necessarily mean they are pressed correctly. 

It is not ok to press in this fashion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> I have also had guys PM me asking if it is ok to press the OD cams with the fingers on a EZ press just below the pillow blocks, pushing right up against the limb. They have said their shop presses them like this and wanted to know if it was ok.
> 
> So, just because you see an EZ Press doesn't necessarily mean they are pressed correctly.
> 
> ...


Yeah but that can be said for every bow.. hoyts need new fingers this year, i'm sure people have pressed them without them, PSE you're supposed to use the beyond parallel LCA adapters, but yet most don't use them and yet we don't see any threads about this for hoyts, PSE's or Matthews in recent memory...BT has an obvious issue, when that gets addressed, I would probably take a chance on one than.

I know you really don't believe all those issues are from improperly pressed bow, you're to smart of a guy to believe that. I guess we'll agree to disagree ..


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

LongIslandHunt said:


> Yeah but that can be said for every bow.. hoyts need new fingers this year, i'm sure people have pressed them without them, PSE you're supposed to use the beyond parallel LCA adapters, but yet most don't use them. They have an obvious issue, when that gets addressed, I would probably take a chance on one than.
> 
> I know you really don't believe all those issues are from improperly pressed bow, you're to smart of a guy to believe that. I guess we'll agree to disagree ..


Yes, guys have pressed the Hoyts with other fingers and what did they get limb failure. I know several personally that found out the hard way not wanting to get the right fingers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

LongIslandHunt said:


> Yeah but that can be said for every bow.. hoyts need new fingers this year, i'm sure people have pressed them without them, PSE you're supposed to use the beyond parallel LCA adapters, but yet most don't use them and yet we don't see any threads about this for hoyts, PSE's or Matthews in recent memory...BT has an obvious issue, when that gets addressed, I would probably take a chance on one than.
> 
> I know you really don't believe all those issues are from improperly pressed bow, you're to smart of a guy to believe that. I guess we'll agree to disagree ..


I watch the boys in the shops use the wrong adapters all the time. :wink:


----------



## chukncarbon (Feb 29, 2012)

spike camp said:


> The black bt-x arrive from Bowtech with the limb like that.
> And,yes...limb failures happen with all manufacturers but you'll need to remove *your* head from the sand if you fail to realize this happens with Bowtech far more than any others.


ummmmmm I never said that it didn't happen more often with Bowtech. I said it happens to all manufacturers. So it looks like we agree:darkbeer:


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Nick728 said:


> I watch the boys in the shops use the wrong adapters all the time. :wink:


LOL thats my point..I would have expected to see lots of bows getting blown up by now..


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

chukncarbon said:


> ummmmmm I never said that it didn't happen more often with Bowtech. I said it happens to all manufacturers. So it looks like we agree:darkbeer:



Understood,and agree.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

We should be educating others so these things don't occur and stay to a minimal regardless of the brand. If you think improper pressing is not the cause to more than half the bows that get brought up we are kidding ourself. Why bash a bow and instead we should point out things that might be the cause so others are less likely to ever have this happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

If I get a new btx, it will be new from a dealer. So I have a warranty, just in case. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

For those that feel it is know different than pressing any other bow, nothing could be further from the truth and here is why.

You literally have 4" of limb space if you press below the pillow block, which I have had quite a few emails saying shops are doing it this way. Not a good idea and anybody with common knowledge could see why just by these pics










You have over double that length on a Hoyt Nitrum










Then you have just about over double the limb length on the Defiant series as well. 










It's not hard to see why from these pics that it is not the same bow to bow when pressing safely. Educating the shops and the general public of proper pressing is the key. With that we will have far less incidents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe we should start a thread "Sticky" that show proper placement and pressing techniques for various press models and various bow models. Would be very interesting to see as I have an EZ Press and started working on my own, my families, and my friend's bows.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> For those that feel it is know different than pressing any other bow, nothing could be further from the truth and here is why.
> 
> You literally have 4" of limb space if you press below the pillow block, which I have had quite a few emails saying shops are doing it this way. Not a good idea and anybody with common knowledge could see why just by these pics
> 
> ...



I understand what you are saying but considering all the other bows out there that "May" be pressed wrong, it still does not add up to all the broken limbs on BowTech bows. 

Pretty sure Hoyt out sells BowTech by a wide margin. Then we have all the other brands such as PSE and Mathews that most likely sells at least as many bows, if not more, than BowTech. Yet we see very few broken limbs by those manufacturers compared to BowTech. 

Heck man, this has been going on with BowTech ever since the beginning when they first became a bow manufacturer. And the same thing was said then........it was from improper bow pressing. 

Not saying it doesn't happen, just that the numbers you are claiming does not add up. Plain and simple.

Now in terms of your statements that we need to educate folks on proper bow pressing of each different type of bows, well I agree with you. BowTech did, or used to, have a video on the proper pressing of their bows, as well as approved presses. I used that information when I got my latest model BowTechs.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Skeeter 58 said:


> I understand what you are saying but considering all the other bows out there that "May" be pressed wrong, it still does not add up to all the broken limbs on BowTech bows.
> 
> Pretty sure Hoyt out sells BowTech by a wide margin. Then we have all the other brands such as PSE and Mathews that most likely sells at least as many bows, if not more, than BowTech. Yet we see very few broken limbs by those manufacturers compared to BowTech.
> 
> ...


It's not just Bowtech, you just don't have people posting to the Internet the pics. I know personally several Hoyts this year from pressing them wrong that had limb failure. Why all of a sudden, more pre loaded limbs from Hoyt this year. 

It is not as wide spread as you think. There has only been 1 incident of a BT-X on the western half of the US. I would say that equates to a pretty low % if you inventoried all that have been shipped and sold in the western half of the US. 

That is not just speculation either or some number I through out of the hat. 

Regardless of brand, there is more failure than you think do to improper pressing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

The Hoyt will probably have about the same or less flex in the limbs at full draw as the BowTech has pre-bend at brace...their limbs just cannot handle it....PSE does the same pre-bend as BT...the need for speed 

Shane..put your Hoyt in the DB and compare to BT at brace


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

There are 2 different BT-X bows with delaminated limbs here on AT.
If there are 2 here....there must be more.
And,the BT-X is brand new. Give it time and more will delaminate(I assume).
I like Bowtech,and don't 'bash' any brand but to say anything but Bowtech has limb failure issues due to design, is just silly.
I agree whole heartedly with Skeeter on his point: "Not saying it doesn't happen, just that the numbers you are claiming does not add up. Plain and simple."


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

spike camp said:


> There are 2 different BT-X bows with delaminated limbs here on AT.
> If there are 2 here....there must be more.
> And,the BT-X is brand new. Give it time and more will delaminate(I assume).
> I like Bowtech,and don't 'bash' any brand but to say anything but Bowtech has limb failure issues due to design, is just silly.
> I agree whole heartedly with Skeeter on his point: "Not saying it doesn't happen, just that the numbers you are claiming does not add up. Plain and simple."


Well I know 3 new Hoyts personally but you don't see me posting them . 

Again, I know one BTX personally on the western half of the US. 

Would we all want 100% guarantee that it won't happen ever ? Of coarse..... Reality it's not going to happen. 

Not to mention with the Internet and all the used bow sales, you don't know how some of these bows were ever pressed. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> For those that feel it is know different than pressing any other bow, nothing could be further from the truth and here is why.
> 
> You literally have 4" of limb space if you press below the pillow block, which I have had quite a few emails saying shops are doing it this way. Not a good idea and anybody with common knowledge could see why just by these pics
> 
> ...


Maybe you should teach Bowtech how to press their bows seeing as both the delaminated BTX's in this thread were never pressed...if you look at the pics you can easily see that one was pulled out of the box that way and the other was yet to have a peep installed...but yeah mostly all the Bowtech failures are just from improper pressing...hah.


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

442fps said:


> And don't listen to all the Fanboys here who are going to tell you that it only happened because you dryfired tyhe bow ....


Nobody should be surprised when a Bowtech breaks a limb...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bownazi said:


> The Hoyt will probably have about the same or less flex in the limbs at full draw as the BowTech has pre-bend at brace...their limbs just cannot handle it....PSE does the same pre-bend as BT...the need for speed
> 
> Shane..put your Hoyt in the DB and compare to BT at brace


BTX 
Brace ATA 31"
Full Draw ATA 28 11/16

Hoyt Hyper Edge
Brace ATA 36 7/16
Full Draw ATA 32 13/16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

Irish Sitka said:


> Bow design being pushed to the limit and beyond to produce more speed off the string.
> I think there must be a limit to the amount of pressure that the design can take, it is on a knife edge?
> Don't think all that speed is necessary either.


Right on that's why I shoot bows that our designed right Prime is where my money goes


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Maybe you should teach Bowtech how to press their bows seeing as both the delaminated BTX's in this thread were never pressed...if you look at the pics you can easily see that one was pulled out of the box that way and the other was yet to have a peep installed...but yeah mostly all the Bowtech failures are just from improper pressing...hah.


Maybe you should help others out with some useful info. 

You know how many hours I spend just to post useful info from a tuning standpoint. Even bows that are having issues, ways to get around the issues etc. 

Again, way more bows that fail due to improper pressing than you realize. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't see how anyone can say "well people just don't post pictures of the Mathews and Hoyts that blow up, but everyone runs to post pictures of the bowtechs." Do you realize how asinine that sounds?? So does the bowtech owners manual say, "if your bow blows up, put it on the web"? And the other manuals say, "don't put it on the web if your bow blows up". . . NOOOOO bowtechs blow up more than any other manufacturers. That's why they're all over the web. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Shane 
Trust me there is more than one in the western half... 
I have pics of two on my phone alone both are west of the Mississippi...

The other thing that baffles me is that there are no approves presses or methods of pressing in the 2016 owners manuals ...pretty weird if you ask me

There are other findings , but like you I'm not saying anything as I will let the shops or customers post them up as they experienced it ... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Maybe you should help others out with some useful info.
> 
> You know how many hours I spend just to post useful info from a tuning standpoint. Even bows that are having issues, ways to get around the issues etc.
> 
> ...


Yes Shane...I know what you do...and maybe the fact that Bowtech's clearly have limb issues that could end up seriously injuring someone is a little more important than tuning issues. When you were trying to get sponsored by Hoyt you pumped them up as the greatest bows out there and it seems that it didnt work, so have you moved on to giving it a try with Bowtech now?

I dont mean to sound harsh but I'm just calling it like I see it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Yes Shane...I know what you do...and maybe the fact that Bowtech's clearly have limb issues that could end up seriously injuring someone is a little more important than tuning issues. When you were trying to get sponsored by Hoyt you pumped them up as the greatest bows out there and it seems that it didnt work, so have you moved on to giving it a try with Bowtech now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I am not sponsored by anybody, I shoot what I want and what I like best. You should know that by now. 

I agree with the injuries and the very reason I posted what I did in this thread. It's to bring awareness to a problem that is out there. That problem is improper pressing and it happens all the time. 

Had Halon 6 this year, does that mean I was trying to get sponsored? No LOL

Heck, I have had 5 different bows this year from 5 different manufacturers. 

Keep reaching




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> Yes Shane...I know what you do...and maybe the fact that Bowtech's clearly have limb issues that could end up seriously injuring someone is a little more important than tuning issues. When you were trying to get sponsored by Hoyt you pumped them up as the greatest bows out there and it seems that it didnt work, so have you moved on to giving it a try with Bowtech now?
> 
> I dont mean to sound harsh but I'm just calling it like I see it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I'm not saying thats the reason, but it sure does make you wonder. To many people online forums have agenda's, weather it be strings, bows or something else people can make a profit off of, not saying OT7 does. Still, I learned alot from his threads regardless of his reason for changing his opinions on the Hoyt.

I'm glad he does do the reviews, but like I said in other post, I like to do my own research and never take what someone says as fact 100% of the time. Often times facts can be confused with opinions or preference.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> Yes Shane...I know what you do...and maybe the fact that Bowtech's clearly have limb issues that could end up seriously injuring someone is a little more important than tuning issues. When you were trying to get sponsored by Hoyt you pumped them up as the greatest bows out there and it seems that it didnt work, so have you moved on to giving it a try with Bowtech now?
> 
> I dont mean to sound harsh but I'm just calling it like I see it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Good one!! LOL Maybe that is why he was thinking about moving to Oregon?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

LongIslandHunt said:


> I'm not saying thats the reason, but it sure does make you wonder. To many people online forums have agenda's, weather it be strings, bows or something else people can make a profit off of. Still, I learned alot from his threads regardless of his reason for changing his opinions on the Hoyt.
> 
> I'm glad he does do the reviews, but like I said in other post, I like to do my own research and never take what someone says as fact 100% of the time. Often times facts can be confused with opinions or preference.


As far as Hoyt goes, have never changed my view and have only reiterated what I have already went through in the review. Was hoping it was an odd one but unfortunately have seen a good fair share of others come in with the same nock high condition. 

Yes, frustrated to say the least when you want things perfect. It's times like this I always wonder why I drift from the OD cams. It's the one thing you can count on, consistent tunes, bow after bow. Then they just seem to shoot with less effort for me. 

Now as far as limbs go, I have never said there is no failure even when everything has been done properly. What I am trying to do is bring up reasons why some see a limb failure. Then by doing so, others are more educated so we see less incidents across the board. 

Safe shooting guys, I got work to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Shane
> Trust me there is more than one in the western half...
> I have pics of two on my phone alone both are west of the Mississippi...
> 
> ...


Bingo! Hoyt knew there would be problems with pressing their new bows so they put a LOT of emphasis on the new fingers to press the bows at the time of the release of the new bows. Bowtech HAS to know pressing of their new stuff takes proper care and specific presses. I mean, the engineers at Bowtech are no dummys......regardless of what a lot of people on here think or say.  I am really shocked they haven't done like Hoyt and made big public announcements about types of approved presses.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Bowtech most likely has a higher limb failure rate because they put out high performance bows that shoot incredibly nice. The only other bow I've shot that is capable of delivering such performance in such a nice shooting platform is Obsession. PSE might make a fast bow, but let's face it, it's like a bargain brand bow company, they've been around forever but just haven't got the speed to comfort ratio dialed in yet. Elite makes a nice slow bow but fail when it comes to keeping the comfort while picking up the speed. Hoyt builds a good bow, but again when they start picking up the speed you pay for it with the draw cycle, a 70# speed bow from Hoyt feels like you're pulling at least 70#, and in most cases more. Mathews, well they pad all their specs so much it's hard to tell exactly what you got until you test it yourself, they need to invest in tape measures, scales, and chrono' that aren't made of rubber, lucky for them the koolaid has lasting effects. 

Moral of the story is, no bow company is perfect but fortunately as an adult you are able to make your own decisions as to what you spend your money on, and you are able to decipher the difference between what a fanboy or a hater has to say, and what the actual product you are buying is..... Unless you're too deep into the koolaid, in which case no amount of rational thinking will apply.


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

I'd like to see any of you guys putting in the work and effort to do the reviews as Shane does. I've never gotten any bias coming from any of his reviews, they seem honest and straightforward regardless of brand. I don't think he deserves questions on brand loyalty and hidden agendas.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

redwings423 said:


> I'd like to see any of you guys putting in the work and effort to do the reviews as Shane does. I've never gotten any bias coming from any of his reviews, they seem honest and straightforward regardless of brand. I don't think he deserves questions on brand loyalty and hidden agendas.


It's not hard to pick the fanboys from the technicians. Shane has backed everything he says with proof, I don't think anyone who knows anything about archery is questioning Shane.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Shane
> Trust me there is more than one in the western half...
> I have pics of two on my phone alone both are west of the Mississippi...
> 
> ...


I completely agree, it should be something they implement in the future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

173BC said:


> Bowtech most likely has a higher limb failure rate because they put out high performance bows that shoot incredibly nice. The only other bow I've shot that is capable of delivering such performance in such a nice shooting platform is Obsession. PSE might make a fast bow, but let's face it, it's like a bargain brand bow company, they've been around forever but just haven't got the speed to comfort ratio dialed in yet. Elite makes a nice slow bow but fail when it comes to keeping the comfort while picking up the speed. Hoyt builds a good bow, but again when they start picking up the speed you pay for it with the draw cycle, a 70# speed bow from Hoyt feels like you're pulling at least 70#, and in most cases more. Mathews, well they pad all their specs so much it's hard to tell exactly what you got until you test it yourself, they need to invest in tape measures, scales, and chrono' that aren't made of rubber, lucky for them the koolaid has lasting effects.
> 
> Moral of the story is, no bow company is perfect but fortunately as an adult you are able to make your own decisions as to what you spend your money on, and you are able to decipher the difference between what a fanboy or a hater has to say, and what the actual product you are buying is..... Unless you're too deep into the koolaid, in which case no amount of rational thinking will apply.


Totally agree. 
I see speed junkies shooting light and under-spine arrows from incredibly fast, aggressive, hard cam bows and believe as long as they are 5g per inch spine doesn't matter. If their bow blows up it the bows fault. I know a lot of shooters that drink the koolaid. Today's bows are very good if its the right bow for you. IMO ...Bashing any brand because its not your favorite is kind of lame and a disservice to archery.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

173BC said:


> It's not hard to pick the fanboys from the technicians. Shane has backed everything he says with proof, I don't think anyone who knows anything about archery is questioning Shane.


Not taking a thing away from Shane. But I do believe his numbers are not correct. Tom has said he knows of more limb failures. And I know for a fact this has been going on ever since day one with their solid limb bows as well. 

It's very doubtful anyone knows every BowTech dealer in the world. And BowTech sure won't disclose all their limb failures to anyone. 

What I'm going off of is what I know to be true ever since BowTech has opened their doors. They are plagued with limb failure issues. And it's the same old thing every time.........."Oh the bow was pressed wrong". I saw that one a bunch of times over on HNI forum where a few BowTech staffers hang out, or used to anyway. 

Then there was the General recall due to catastrophic limb failures. 

My 08 Allegiance blew a limb on the 7th shot. New bow, just got home with it from the dealer. 

As soon as I saw the pics of the new Destroyers and their plated over limbs, I knew we were going to be in for a fun ride with that one. 

These are just the ones that we know of from ArcheryTalk or other archery forums. Considering only a small percentage of archers frequent forums, no telling how many actual limb failures there are out there. 

BowTech can be a great company IF they can just get control of their limb failures. They no doubt have pushed the envelope of innovation for a long time now. Some of my best bows were BowTechs and I actually got lucky with all but one of them. 

I fully realize other manufacturers have limb failures, and yes I agree that if a bow is pressed wrong it can induce limb failures. But there is no denying that BowTech has an on going problem with limb failures.

I'm not bashing BowTech and I'd really like to see them get passed this. Thought they already did with their Carbon Core limbs but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Not taking a thing away from Shane. But I do believe his numbers are not correct. Tom has said he knows of more limb failures. And I know for a fact this has been going on ever since day one with their solid limb bows


I was referring to his bow reviews, tuning threads, and reasons for shooting which bows he shoots.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

173BC said:


> I was referring to his bow reviews, tuning threads, and reasons for shooting which bows he shoots.


Very well. Shane does provide us with lots of useful information. He is a great asset for ArcheryTalk as well.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

They have a completely different limb process as of November with several new engineers. Suppose to be 40% stronger under testing and expecting to have less than 1% limb failure rate on the updated limbs. Time will tell


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bbd16 said:


> They have a completely different limb process as of November with several new engineers. Suppose to be 40% stronger under testing and expecting to have less than 1% limb failure rate on the updated limbs. Time will tell


That's would be awesome if it works out that way. BowTech makes some fantastic bows for sure. I really liked my last one......an Experience. It was a real shooter for sure.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bbd16 said:


> They have a completely different limb process as of November with several new engineers. Suppose to be 40% stronger under testing and expecting to have less than 1% limb failure rate on the updated limbs. Time will tell


I wonder what it is.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> BTX
> Brace ATA 31"
> Full Draw ATA 28 11/16
> 
> ...


I was not talking about the amount of limb travel from brace to draw...I was talking about the amount of pre-bend already placed on the limbs at brace by the by the manufacturers design before the bow is drawn


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

Agree 100%


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

173BC said:


> Bowtech most likely has a higher limb failure rate because they put out high performance bows that shoot incredibly nice. The only other bow I've shot that is capable of delivering such performance in such a nice shooting platform is Obsession. PSE might make a fast bow, but let's face it, it's like a bargain brand bow company, they've been around forever but just haven't got the speed to comfort ratio dialed in yet. Elite makes a nice slow bow but fail when it comes to keeping the comfort while picking up the speed. Hoyt builds a good bow, but again when they start picking up the speed you pay for it with the draw cycle, a 70# speed bow from Hoyt feels like you're pulling at least 70#, and in most cases more. Mathews, well they pad all their specs so much it's hard to tell exactly what you got until you test it yourself, they need to invest in tape measures, scales, and chrono' that aren't made of rubber, lucky for them the koolaid has lasting effects.
> 
> Moral of the story is, no bow company is perfect but fortunately as an adult you are able to make your own decisions as to what you spend your money on, and you are able to decipher the difference between what a fanboy or a hater has to say, and what the actual product you are buying is..... Unless you're too deep into the koolaid, in which case no amount of rational thinking will apply.


Agreed


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Very well. Shane does provide us with lots of useful information. He is a great asset for ArcheryTalk as well.


Yes he does!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> I wonder what it is.


They have changed the adhesion process that laminates the Gordon Glass top half of the limb to the in house made bottom half. Another change is how the heat process is done for the decal on the top of the limb 


Thanks for the kind words, guys ! 

Hopefully some of the info helps you out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bownazi said:


> I was not talking about the amount of limb travel from brace to draw...I was talking about the amount of pre-bend already placed on the limbs at brace by the by the manufacturers design before the bow is drawn


Here you go, the HE at full draw and the BTX at Brace











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmaurer (Jun 3, 2013)

That is brutal...and somewhat terrifying.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Had a sound when i pressed my 360 tonight. It creaks when drawn anyway, but it does play on my mind when i see threads like this. Confident in how i pressed and the amount so i'm not freaking out though. Of course, hearing others say you'll get a sound every now and then when pressing would be good however. lol


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

No sound here,Id get it torn down and inspected.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

cbay said:


> Had a sound when i pressed my 360 tonight. It creaks when drawn anyway, but it does play on my mind when i see threads like this. Confident in how i pressed and the amount so i'm not freaking out though. Of course, hearing others say you'll get a sound every now and then when pressing would be good however. lol


Check the screws that hold the pillow blocks i.e. The axel mount ... If any of those are lose it will make that sound and the limb will eventually let lose 

The limb tips can't or should I say normally won't be able to handle the un even load as this screws are backing out 

That is some info you don't want to ignore on any of the bowtech s 

And as stated above have the shop look at especially if a screw is backed out , there may be damage you can't see underneath 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Sucks that bowtech has some limb issues because their design is second to none


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanted to pass along what I would often do when pressing my OD cam bows. I would put just enough pressure on the limbs to relax the flex guard a some. Then I could push on the flex guard a little to relieve pressure on the strings to remove, do whatever I needed to do, then reverse that action.

I'm sure it was not absolutely necessary but this gave me a little sense of security on not over pressing the limbs. 

As with any bow I only press them enough to do what I need to do. 

Skeet.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Check the screws that hold the pillow blocks i.e. The axel mount ... If any of those are lose it will make that sound and the limb will eventually let lose
> 
> The limb tips can't or should I say normally won't be able to handle the un even load as this screws are backing out
> 
> ...



^^^^^
That's some important stuff as the screws and the OD axle mounting plate is a high stress area. I always had reservations on those tiny screws going all the way through the limb tip high stress area.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have never seen the small Allen bolts come loose on the pillow blocks. Just a heads up for guys reading this thread in a panic that feel the urge to tighten them. These are under tension an usually will never come loose so please don't fill the need to tighten them. If you do, you will more than likely strip them out trying to do so if the bow is still under a load. 










Now the pillow block is tapered where it sits flat on the limb and you can see from the pic it is completely normal to have one Allen bolt just about flush out to the pillow block. The other Allen bolt sits back further due to the taper of the pillow block so don't mistake this for being loose. Again, I have never seen one of these come loose and you will strip them out if you attempt to tighten them while the bow is under a load. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

This is good advice , when you visually inspect, if you see them loose or a gap between the pillow block and the limb , take it to a dealer and let them send it in for warranty work as no one knows the torque value and or the sequence of tightening other than Bowtech...

That said, just because you haven't seen it, don't mean it hasn't or cant happen...:wink:

Always periodically visually inspect the hardware on your bows ...




ontarget7 said:


> I have never seen the small Allen bolts come loose on the pillow blocks. Just a heads up for guys reading this thread in a panic that feel the urge to tighten them. These are under tension an usually will never come loose so please don't fill the need to tighten them. If you do, you will more than likely strip them out trying to do so if the bow is still under a load.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> This is good advice , when you visually inspect, if you see them loose or a gap between the pillow block and the limb , take it to a dealer and let them send it in for warranty work as no one knows the torque value and or the sequence of tightening other than Bowtech...
> 
> That said, just because you haven't seen it, don't mean it hasn't or cant happen...:wink:
> 
> Always periodically visually inspect the hardware on your bows ...


Anything is possible but that is definitely not a common problem at all and very rare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

173BC said:


> Bowtech most likely has a higher limb failure rate because they put out high performance bows that shoot incredibly nice. The only other bow I've shot that is capable of delivering such performance in such a nice shooting platform is Obsession. PSE might make a fast bow, but let's face it, it's like a bargain brand bow company, they've been around forever but just haven't got the speed to comfort ratio dialed in yet. Elite makes a nice slow bow but fail when it comes to keeping the comfort while picking up the speed. Hoyt builds a good bow, but again when they start picking up the speed you pay for it with the draw cycle, a 70# speed bow from Hoyt feels like you're pulling at least 70#, and in most cases more. Mathews, well they pad all their specs so much it's hard to tell exactly what you got until you test it yourself, they need to invest in tape measures, scales, and chrono' that aren't made of rubber, lucky for them the koolaid has lasting effects.
> 
> Moral of the story is, no bow company is perfect but fortunately as an adult you are able to make your own decisions as to what you spend your money on, and you are able to decipher the difference between what a fanboy or a hater has to say, and what the actual product you are buying is..... Unless you're too deep into the koolaid, in which case no amount of rational thinking will apply.


They have high limb failure rate because they put out a high performance bow? Really? If their bows performed at a high level wouldn't they have LESS failures. High performance = high limb failure????


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Whitetip Hunter said:


> They have high limb failure rate because they put out a high performance bow? Really? If their bows performed at a high level wouldn't they have LESS failures. High performance = high limb failure????


Have you ever watched a drag race??? Can you compare operating and maintaining a high performance race car to a Toyota Corolla?

With the amount of pre loaded tension in the limbs and aggressive cam design, the RPM is a high performance bow, and like a high performance sports car, it shouldn't be used or worked on by amateurs. 

Like I said before, I'd rather take my chances with a 360 than have to shoot a PSE. 

I've put literally thousands, possibly 10's of thousands of shots through my 360 so far with no issues. The only thing that happens when I shoot my 360 is a smile comes across my face.


----------



## Thomas Rey (Feb 23, 2015)

Just received an email from my bowtech dealer. My RPM was finally accepted/approved for warranty repair, it took 6 business days for that. However the bowtech distributor does not have the limb in stock. So it has to be ordered from bowtech to the distributor, and then the distributor will ship it to Mauritius. Hopefully by mid-end April I will receive the spare limb.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Thomas Rey said:


> Just received an email from my bowtech dealer. My RPM was finally accepted/approved for warranty repair, it took 6 business days for that. However the bowtech distributor does not have the limb in stock. So it has to be ordered from bowtech to the distributor, and then the distributor will ship it to Mauritius. Hopefully by mid-end April I will receive the spare limb.


Warranty repair? LOL the bow arrived blown up, they should ship you a brand new bow asap..


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

I think you're mixing up the posts. 
The bow didn't arrive blown up. 
OP stated it blew up after 5000 shots.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

173BC said:


> Have you ever watched a drag race??? Can you compare operating and maintaining a high performance race car to a Toyota Corolla?
> 
> With the amount of pre loaded tension in the limbs and aggressive cam design, the RPM is a high performance bow, and like a high
> Like I said before, I'd rather take my chances with a 360 than have to shoot a PSE.
> ...


Same story here,the most reliable bow I have owned,but dont dare compare it to the three letter bow whos name shall not be spoken without fanboys crying to mods!I shot thousands of shots through mine using a draw-loc with 0 issues,a device that some manufacturers claim will derail any bow made,the bow was held at full draw by this device for extended periods of time,if anything was going to come apart I would have seen it by now..RPM 360 is proof that you dont have to build a bow on the verge of self destruct mode to be fast.I would take a delaming limb over the violent alternative any day.I dont care what comes down the road for new bows,the RPM will always be in my arsenal.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

7thgenmt said:


> Same story here,the most reliable bow I have owned,but dont dare compare it to the three letter bow whos name shall not be spoken without fanboys crying to mods!I shot thousands of shots through mine using a draw-loc with 0 issues,a device that some manufacturers claim will derail any bow made,the bow was held at full draw by this device for extended periods of time,if anything was going to come apart I would have seen it by now..RPM 360 is proof that you dont have to build a bow on the verge of self destruct mode to be fast.I would take a delaming limb over the violent alternative any day.I dont care what comes down the road for new bows,the RPM will always be in my arsenal.


How many bows have you owned?
And did you have problems with alot of them?
I guess I am just confused how you describe a bow as the most reliable. I have owned over 40 bows and only had a problem with one. So I could never tell someone which was the most reliable.
Not bashing you at all just curous


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

Probably 12 over the last 15 years,I only had issues with one brand.I had myself convinced it all the issues were of my own doing until i took someones advice and switched brands,all the issues went away.The brands I had no issues with were High Country,Bear,Bowtech and now Hoyt.


----------



## DoWorkSon (Aug 5, 2010)

Classic Blowtech quality...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

DoWorkSon said:


> Classic Blowtech quality...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'd be interested to see the number of elites with flaking cams. I guess a guy could say typical elite quality right?


----------



## bowpeep25 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ouch !!!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

parkerbows said:


> How many bows have you owned?
> And did you have problems with alot of them?
> I guess I am just confused how you describe a bow as the most reliable. I have owned over 40 bows and only had a problem with one. So I could never tell someone which was the most reliable.
> Not bashing you at all just curous


I have your luck I have owned well over 40 bows, closer to the 100 mark. I only had a problem with 2! Both where My fault ding the limb and get a splinter, they where taking care of by both companies no questions asked.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Was looking at going back to bowtech, was kind of digging the experience..thanks for your post.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

7thgenmt said:


> Same story here,the most reliable bow I have owned,but dont dare compare it to the three letter bow whos name shall not be spoken without fanboys crying to mods!I shot thousands of shots through mine using a draw-loc with 0 issues,a device that some manufacturers claim will derail any bow made,the bow was held at full draw by this device for extended periods of time,if anything was going to come apart I would have seen it by now..RPM 360 is proof that you dont have to build a bow on the verge of self destruct mode to be fast.I would take a delaming limb over the violent alternative any day.I dont care what comes down the road for new bows,the RPM will always be in my arsenal.


yeah because google is filled with images of pse limb explosions.. NOT... google "pse limb explode"... and click images.. *you still see only bowtechs that look like a bomb went off next to them*..LOL Takes a special kinda stupid to think they dont have the highest limb failure rate.. could be the best god damn shooting bow around, but make no mistake they have the highest failure rates..


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

LongIslandHunt said:


> yeah because google is filled with images of pse limb explosions.. NOT... google "pse limb explode"... and click images.. *you still see only bowtechs that look like a bomb went off next to them*..LOL Takes a special kinda stupid to think they dont have the highest limb failure rate.. could be the best god damn shooting bow around, but make no mistake they have the highest failure rates..


Ignore that guy...he dry fired his PSE Evo while trying to let it down from the draw lock and they wouldnt warranty it and then he comes here spreading a bunch of BS about having 3 PSE's "blow up". He never mentioned anything about any PSE blowing up before he got angry when they wouldnt warranty his damaged bow. I called him on it and he keeps changing his story.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> Ignore that guy...he dry fired his PSE Evo while trying to let it down from the draw lock and they wouldnt warranty it and then he comes here spreading a bunch of BS about having 3 PSE's "blow up". He never mentioned anything about any PSE blowing up before he got angry when they wouldnt warranty his damaged bow. I called him on it and he keeps changing his story.


You still here Chuck,thought you were done...you AT super trolls really need to work on keeping your facts straight,correcting you has become boring,but troll on friend I know its all you have left.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

LongIslandHunt said:


> yeah because google is filled with images of pse limb explosions.. NOT... google "pse limb explode"... and click images.. *you still see only bowtechs that look like a bomb went off next to them*..LOL Takes a special kinda stupid to think they dont have the highest limb failure rate.. could be the best god damn shooting bow around, but make no mistake they have the highest failure rates..


Very possible,never claimed they didnt,who has the highest rate of derails and strings tearing through weak ass leaning cams?Cmon expert google that.You forgot the one that blew up at full draw and almost took out an eye,thats something I havnt seen anyone with an 360 report...


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

This guy again ^^^^^:zip:


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

spedelbrock said:


> This guy again ^^^^^:zip:


Got to love it. Oh the drama.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Ignore that guy...he dry fired his PSE Evo while trying to let it down from the draw lock and they wouldnt warranty it and then he comes here spreading a bunch of BS about having 3 PSE's "blow up". He never mentioned anything about any PSE blowing up before he got angry when they wouldnt warranty his damaged bow. I called him on it and he keeps changing his story.


That PSE cam with a huge gouge around the string track as I can recalled.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

7thgenmt said:


> Very possible,never claimed they didnt,who has the highest rate of derails and strings tearing through weak ass leaning cams?Cmon expert google that.You forgot the one that blew up at full draw and almost took out an eye,thats something I havnt seen anyone with an 360 report...


Dude, you blew your bow up because of oporator error get over it already. Why do you use a draw lock? You should just use a cross bow. You have got to be the most annoying guy on AT. I am not a PSE fan but they defiantly are no where near as bad as you claim.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

superkodiaks said:


> Alright, I would challenge anyone that does have a bow blow-up to contact the company before posting pictures and getting all crazy!
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to see posts about companies making things right? Or how well they did on the customer service side of things?
> 
> ...


It is nice for archers to know which bow companies have known problems. Companies do not admit to their problems publicly. By posting pics other archers stay informed.
I do agree with you about posting results when it comes to customer service and there are plenty of posts about customer service. I for one would rather buy a bow that has less problems and not have to use there warranty department at all.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> I wonder what it is.


Bowtech's new Hi tech adhesive process. It's a secret blend of polymers and resin that has tested out to be 40% stronger than previous attempts.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have never done an archery limb failure search before, personally I don't see an issues with really any manufacture that is wide spread. Never thought twice about not buying a bow due to limb failure. 

We'll just for kicks I did an archery limb failure search on Google. LOL 
You guys have to be kidding, to make a huge deal about this. Anybody can search it yourself instead of believing all this crap on AT, blown up like its a huge ordeal. Just under images in the first page and a half is Martin, PSE, Bowtech, Hoyt, Obsession, Mathews. It dwindles out fast with any limb failure images. Why ?? It's not wide spread at all and blown way out of proportion on AT by the same pics over and over again. Heck, when scrolling through images I spotted some of the same pics that would get used on AT repeated over and over again in years past. 

What a joke ! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I have never done an archery limb failure search before, personally I don't see an issues with really any manufacture that is wide spread. Never thought twice about not buying a bow due to limb failure.
> 
> We'll just for kicks I did an archery limb failure search on Google. LOL
> You guys have to be kidding, to make a huge deal about this. Anybody can search it yourself instead of believing all this crap on AT, blown up like its a huge ordeal. Just under images in the first page and a half is Martin, PSE, Bowtech, Hoyt, Obsession, Mathews. It dwindles out fast with any limb failure images. Why ?? It's not wide spread at all and blown way out of proportion on AT by the same pics over and over again. Heck, when scrolling through images I spotted some of the same pics that would get used on AT repeated over and over again in years past.
> ...


Shane, you defend and deny, defend and deny, defend, defend and defend because that's what you like to shoot at the time. 

You can be in denial all you want. But the facts are BowTech has had the longest ongoing issue of limb failures of any bow manufacturer that I've known of in terms of the last 10 years plus. Not saying it's every model because it isn't. But they nonetheless have had a longer ongoing limb failure rate reputation of all the current bows of today. Some of this is due to the Destroyer where the limbs separated from the plates. 

I do believe that some folks are getting the limb finish flaking issue confused with full blown limb failure, however. 

Their competition of limb failures was the original Martin, but they are no more. 

BowTech's limb failure issue reputation is wide spread and way out in front of them.

I've personally had one limb failure out of 7 BowTechs and that one was a brand new 08 Allegiance. The limb blew on the 7th shot.

Until we go for at least a couple of years with no reports of the same type of limb failures I will not be purchasing another BowTech. I really liked my Experience, just an awesome bow, and I bought into the limb failure issue being over. But that was not to be.

It is my sincere hopes that the new owners of BowTech, as well as their engineers, can turn this thing around soon.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I take it, you didn't do the search [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Shane, you defend and deny, defend and deny, defend, defend and defend because that's what you like to shoot at the time.


Sounds like you defending G5 Meta Peeps.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I take it, you didn't do the search [emoji2]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya know what, I don't have to do a search. I've seen more than my fair share of reliable reports on here over the years. Not to mention other forums that I used to hang out on. One of which was a BowTech heavy members that did the same thing you are doing........deny, deny, and deny. They tried that one on me after my Ally blew a limb. 

And considering only a small percentage of archers even frequent forums, we don't know how many actual failures there are that are not being reported.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

dhom said:


> Sounds like you defending G5 Meta Peeps.


Not defending them at all and I know there has been some strings cut by them. But my point has been not one person has stated they had a string cut with the large 5/16" Meta Peeps, which all but two were the size I used over a 10 year plus period. 

I'm not even going to be using another Meta Peep. 

So nice try but that don't fly.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
No search 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> No search
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No common sense? Too bad for anyone that likes to be in denial.:wink:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Skeeter 58 said:


> No common sense? Too bad for anyone that likes to be in denial.:wink:


No search [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
The blind will be led astray 

It's not a bought brand. I know quite a few people in the industry and the failure rate is quite low across the board, from all manufactures.

It's about finding a bow you like regardless of brand and you more than likely will not have an issue with any of them


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> No search [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> The blind will be led astray
> 
> It's not a bought brand. I know quite a few people in the industry and the failure rate is quite low across the board, from all manufactures.
> ...


Did Bowtech accept you as a staff shooter yet or do you still have to do some more marketing work for them? I used to respect you as a straight shooter but anyone who tries to say Bowtech doesnt have more limb issues than other manufacturers is either (a) completely ignorant or (b) a bold faced liar


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Did Bowtech accept you as a staff shooter yet or do you still have to do some more marketing work for them? I used to respect you as a straight shooter but anyone who tries to say Bowtech doesnt have more limb issues than other manufacturers is either (a) completely ignorant or (b) a bold faced liar


Oh, here we go [emoji23]
Didn't take long for the other basher to show up. 

Lots of good bows out there pick one and no it's reliable. 

Another one that actually didn't do a search and will pull up the same old pics


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Oh, here we go [emoji23]
> Didn't take long for the other basher to show up.
> 
> Lots of good bows out there pick one and no it's reliable.
> ...


Come on Shane answer the question...are you currently attempting to become staff with Bowtech? Answer carefully...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Come on Shane answer the question...are you currently attempting to become staff with Bowtech? Answer carefully...


That's an easy one to answer, nope !

Not what you were hope for [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> That's an easy one to answer, nope !
> 
> Not what you were hope for [emoji23][emoji23]


I wasnt hoping for anything either way. I just wanted to know if you were blind or just purposely closing your eyes...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I always shoot with my eyes closed [emoji6]
Just more accurate that way [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Just so we're all on the same page here, this is where the OP lives? Seriously?


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Alot of comments on limb failures from other manufacturers. Out of curiosity has anyone read about a limb failure from a PRIME bow?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I always shoot with my eyes closed [emoji6]
> Just more accurate that way [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta give you that...I've seen some of your long range shot videos and you might be able to out shoot me with your eyes closed and mine open


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

I cant believe we are still arguing this. lol 

I dont think anyone can PROVE one OEM has more failures than another until they know how many bows were produced for that certain model.


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

I Do the searches. Last year, and currently. I'm also a speed reader, and it's not a big deal to pack in a lot of info in a short time. As I've said numerous times, there is a lot of over blown exaggeration on these AT forums. Claims such as Bowtechs being a grenade with the pin pulled, or the recent "more blowups than in the middle east". A reader would think that every other bow is going to blow, and one's lucky if his face & hands aren't blown off at the same time! A lot of "glad you weren't hurt"....

Now the reality..................

Try to Find 10 internet Bowtech failures from last year. How about the year before? Ten pages of replies for one bow, doesn't count. Just figure that Bowtech is producing tens of thousands of bows, every year. In the end, it's a lot of overblown BS, with the saviors from AT out there, trying to prevent someone from foolishly harming themselves. 

Bowtech CK Legend Prodigy
VaporTrails Limbdriver Pro V
Tommy Hogg single pin


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

PAKraig said:


> Just so we're all on the same page here, this is where the OP lives? Seriously?


Looks like a beautiful place to live! But I will stay in the high desert of eastern Oregon.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've seen a lot of Bowtech limb failures in shops and at my range that didn't have a pic put on Archery Talk. Just saying.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

I've seen a lot of bows with broken limbs besides BowTech bows.. Remember what PSE use to stand for? I've seen Hoyt's detonation first hand too.. But it seems to me that there are way too many people who love to bash on BowTech bows each time one breaks for some reason.. 

Have some of the limbs come apart.. Sure.. But so have Hoyt's, PSE, Mathews, Bear, and all the rest but let a BowTech fail and folks come out of the woodwork just to pile crap on.. 

I'm not in denial because I know just how bad it is to have one let go and hurt you.. But seriously some folks need to give it a rest.. 

Mac


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Not defending them at all and I know there has been some strings cut by them. But my point has been not one person has stated they had a string cut with the large 5/16" Meta Peeps, which all but two were the size I used over a 10 year plus period.
> 
> I'm not even going to be using another Meta Peep.
> 
> So nice try but that don't fly.


Spin it however you want. I read all the post on that thread. You first tried blaming cut strings on people tying them in too tight, defended how you never had a problem, then it's not a problem on the larger peeps. Amazing how you criticize others for doing as you do. I don't remember you always being so closed minded but over the years anyone that has a different opinion than you is automatically wrong.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> No search [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> The blind will be led astray
> 
> It's not a bought brand. I know quite a few people in the industry and the failure rate is quite low across the board, from all manufactures.
> ...


You more less called me out so I just took your challenge. 

I spent about an hour researching BowTech limb failures. Not once did I do a google search. I had to do a lot of reading of replies in various forums [which was time consuming and boring] as well as search some other information. 

Here's what I came up with:

D350...Two.
D340...8
Insanity...7, dealer said there was more. 
Tribby...6
BT-X...3
Assassin...1
General...1 not including the recall. 
Allegiance...19
Invasion....1
Diamond....2
Prodigy....6
Guardian..2
Constitution..1
82nd..6
Patriot...1 
RPM...1
Other BowTechs where the name was not mentioned.....12

That's 74 limb failures with very little research. I didn't even do a search on here. 

What I found out at the end of my search was to get a more accurate number you have to search each bow, not just BowTech limb failures. The more I did this, the more I came up with. I simply got tired of searching. 


So once again your comments do not reflect the truth, and yes, the blind does lead the blind astray.:wink:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Exactly, my point.

Less than 1% of failure rate when considering how many bows sold 

Thanks for proving my point and taking the time to do that [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> You more less called me out so I just took your challenge.
> 
> I spent about an hour researching BowTech limb failures. Not once did I do a google search. I had to do a lot of reading of replies in various forums [which was time consuming and boring] as well as search some other information.
> 
> ...



How many of each model was sold?

How many limb failures were caused by dry fires or by derails from people drawing with their fingers?

You have to add that information so we can see the failure rate due to Bowtech.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

" Jerry, just remember, it's not a lie if you believe it.".....Lil' Georgie C....aka George Costanza


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

Skeeter 58 said:


> You more less called me out so I just took your challenge.
> 
> I spent about an hour researching BowTech limb failures. Not once did I do a google search. I had to do a lot of reading of replies in various forums [which was time consuming and boring] as well as search some other information.
> 
> ...


74 limb failures out of what? 200,000 bows? Of course, there are probably more than 74. However, the figure must be compared to actual bows produced, as well as how many years it took to accumulate these numbers. I know those searches go back, for quite a few years. I've read them too.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

dhom said:


> Spin it however you want. I read all the post on that thread. You first tried blaming cut strings on people tying them in too tight, defended how you never had a problem, then it's not a problem on the larger peeps. Amazing how you criticize others for doing as you do. I don't remember you always being so closed minded but over the years anyone that has a different opinion than you is automatically wrong.


There was no spin. It was based 100% on my results which was using the large 5/16" Meta Peep. That's all I used other than two 1/4" Meta Peeps, so why would I have a different opinion? I go off of what I know for a fact, not what someone tries to tell me. 

I've spoken out many times on manufacturers that have put out shoddy products. If there was a problem with any of those peeps I had, esp if it cut a string, I would have plainly stated so.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Skeeter 58 said:


> There was no spin. It was based 100% on my results which was using the large 5/16" Meta Peep. That's all I used other than two 1/4" Meta Peeps, so why would I have a different opinion? I go off of what I know for a fact, not what someone tries to tell me.
> 
> I've spoken out many times on manufacturers that have put out shoddy products. If there was a problem with any of those peeps I had, esp if it cut a string, I would have plainly stated so.


Yes, and because of your experience everyone else is wrong. Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Exactly, my point.
> 
> Less than 1% of failure rate when considering how many bows sold
> 
> ...


Of course. And you may as well throw in the "Oh they were all pressed wrong" or "You dry fired the bow" or "You shot an under weight arrow" or "They sell millions of bows and only .0000001% has limb failures" and the list goes on. 

Ya know, during my research the same old thing was being said by those in denial as far back as 2003. 

If all this be true, then why in the world do we not seeing the same amount of limb failures on other bows? Fast answer is, because it doesn't happen at nearly the rate that BowTech does. 

How do you know it's only a 1% failure? You don't!

Anyone that refuses to believe BowTech has not had more limb failures than any other modern bow manufacturer is either in denial, dumber than a hay rake, or a liar.


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

173BC said:


> How many of each model was sold?
> 
> How many limb failures were caused by dry fires or by derails from people drawing with their fingers?
> 
> You have to add that information so we can see the failure rate due to Bowtech.


Maybe its the people buying Bowtech and not the bows themselves :mg: I would expect any company that sells thousands of bows is going to have failures. Maybe BowTech is slightly higher than average, but its probably way overblown and once a perception like that has momentum its hard to change it.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

[emoji1360][emoji6]
Thanks for proving my point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

dhom said:


> Yes, and because of your experience everyone else is wrong. Thanks for proving my point.



Another Shane body guard. LOL. 

I've heard of no one else say they had a cut string due to a 5/16", only smaller Meta Peeps. 

BTW, you are off topic and on the wrong thread.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> [emoji1360][emoji6]
> Thanks for proving my point
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, you are the one that called me out, so answer the question. 

How do you know it's only a 1% limb failure rate???????

Let me guess, someone at BowTech told you or some dealer did?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

redwings423 said:


> Maybe its the people buying Bowtech and not the bows themselves :mg: I would expect any company that sells thousands of bows is going to have failures. Maybe BowTech is slightly higher than average, but its probably way overblown and once a perception like that has momentum its hard to change it.


I think the high derail rate is due to the big aggressive cams.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Well, you are the one that called me out, so answer the question.
> 
> How do you know it's only a 1% limb failure rate???????
> 
> Let me guess, someone at BowTech told you or some dealer did?


You could triple that number you posted and going back that far from all the bows built you mentioned. Not to hard to figure up some percentages [emoji2]

Appreciate you taking the time to do that. It confirmed my take on it and that is even saying that all the ones you mentioned were not operator error. 

You did good [emoji1360]


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Well, you are the one that called me out, so answer the question.
> 
> How do you know it's only a 1% limb failure rate???????
> 
> Let me guess, someone at BowTech told you or some dealer did?


Skeet, post up a little more info so we can get the real failure rate. 

That's like saying ford sucks because you read on the internet that 217,648 of them had blown engines.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Here it is from the horses mouth, and not much seems to have changed since this was posted.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243824&highlight=kate+honeymoon


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> You could triple that number you posted and going back that far from all the bows built you mentioned. Not to hard to figure up some percentages [emoji2]
> 
> Appreciate you taking the time to do that. It confirmed my take on it and that is even saying that all the ones you mentioned were not operator error.
> 
> You did good [emoji1360]


Of course you would try to use it to your credit considering I spent very little time researching and came up with so many.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You know how many pages you can scroll in an hour [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

That's all you came up with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd buy a BT tomorrow,but I really can't believe this is up for discussion.
Seems glaringly obvious to me.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> You know how many pages you can scroll in an hour [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> That's all you came up with
> 
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

[emoji6][emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Another Shane body guard.


Where have I defended him in this thread? All I stated is when someone's opinion is different than yours they are automatically wrong. I do know if Shane says the sky is blue you will automatically tell him he is wrong.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

skynight said:


> Here it is from the horses mouth, and not much seems to have changed since this was posted.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243824&highlight=kate+honeymoon


That was brutal!!!


----------



## Fasttimez (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe they built your RPM 360 with Destroyer limbs, I mean your RPM 350 :tongue:


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Fact is that 99% of the people that have limb failures never post them on the Internet. They bring to their dealer and get them warrantied. So for every picture you see on the Internet there are 50-100 failures you don't know about.


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Billincamo said:


> Fact is that 99% of the people that have limb failures never post them on the Internet. They bring to their dealer and get them warrantied. So for every picture you see on the Internet there are 50-100 failures you don't know about.


I believe this to be true.

I also like bowtech bows. Have 2 and plan on keeping them.

There are issues with all bow manufacturers.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just for the record, the ATA only allows 6% failure rate so we can only blow it out of proportion by so much on AT [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The ATA controls limb failure rates?

Huh. Who knew.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> Just for the record, the ATA only allows 6% failure rate so we can only blow it out of proportion by so much on AT [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And ????? .....

Who from the ATA monitors this?

Self policed?


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Just for the record, the ATA only allows 6% failure rate so we can only blow it out of proportion by so much on AT [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can just admit your wrong now. I use to have respect for you but now I'm just not sure you are all there. Wake up and smell the coffey, Bowtech has limb issues.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just because I stated the truth ? 
Do you think I have the time to see how they monitor this. 

Someone with a lot more time can look into that. 

I still say it is not an issue that is even close to what these threads make it out to be. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

I check these threads every now and then to make sure there aren't tons of pics of blown up bows from members..... I ain't scared yet. Matter of fact i might just pick up another one this year. Definitely going to get a btx when they hit the used market more and come down a bit.
I'll say this though. Folks come on here and can see the members who do a lot of barking,,,,,maybe step back and think about it...you can't take it back and it really looks bad.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I've owned pretty much every bowtech since the 82nd. No limb issues other than flaking on an invasion. I'll keep enjoying my bt-x. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

I just read this thread and all I can say is


Wow! :mg: really?:set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## CiCaK (Nov 12, 2015)

i had same problem with my RPM360


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

573mms said:


> I would bet a lot of these limb issues have to do with shooting a IBO weight arrow or close. You take a PSE full throttle or a bowtech rpm 360 and shoot a IBO weight arrow out of them for long and you are going to have probablems. There both shaved down and built for speed and the energy from the shot has to go some where. If you shoot a heavy arrow they will both last a lot longer and the energy will go into the arrow and not the bow.


Yes.. I was thinking exactly the same...


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

ChuckA84 said:


> Heck yeah...the BTX is a sweet bow...the only question is black or camo?
> 
> View attachment 4009034
> 
> ...


Personally I like the camo - especially with the built in bow stand...cheers..:darkbeer:


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

CiCaK said:


> View attachment 4092538
> 
> 
> i had same problem with my RPM360


It is a non-issue. BT has unlimited limb replacements. :zip::zip:


----------



## sgailey01 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thats nice on the ublimited limb replacment

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

sgailey01 said:


> Thats nice on the ublimited limb replacment
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


That was a joke...Bowtech runs out of limbs within a couple years and then when your flagship bow limbs blow they give you one of their cheap bows as a replacement


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> That was a joke...Bowtech runs out of limbs within a couple years and then when your flagship bow limbs blow they give you one of their cheap bows as a replacement


I'll take a cheap Bowtech over a flagship PSE any day!

I don't see the downside to this?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

173BC said:


> I'll take a cheap Bowtech over a flagship PSE any day!
> 
> I don't see the downside to this?


Downside is you pay a grand for a bow with the ODB cam system and 2 years later when it fails they send you a regular binary bow worth half as much.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Last year, Bowtech had 60,000 limb failures, but sold 1,000,001 bows, so under the 6% ATA standard.


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> Downside is you pay a grand for a bow with the ODB cam system and 2 years later when it fails they send you a regular binary bow worth half as much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I've kinda heard, that for a small upgrade, you get Bowtech's latest & greatest. On the other hand, no complaints whatsoever about my 2015 Prodigy. 

Bowtech CK Legend Prodigy
Vapor Trails Limbdriver Pro V
Tommy Hogg single pin


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> Last year, Bowtech had 60,000 limb failures, but sold 1,000,001 bows, so under the 6% ATA standard.


It's too bad elites can't make a bow that will actually keep a finish. Maybe in a few years they will be able to meet the 6% ATA standard...... Maybe.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

173BC said:


> It's too bad elites can't make a bow that will actually keep a finish. Maybe in a few years they will be able to meet the 6% ATA standard...... Maybe.


Not sure what you are talking about. My GT500 looks like new.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

LAA said:


> I've kinda heard, that for a small upgrade, you get Bowtech's latest & greatest. On the other hand, no complaints whatsoever about my 2015 Prodigy.
> 
> Bowtech CK Legend Prodigy
> Vapor Trails Limbdriver Pro V
> Tommy Hogg single pin


If thats what you want to call having to pay around $300 to get another ODB cam bow which is what you paid for the first time around, along with the "lifetime" warranty. And for those who dont have the money for the "upgrade" they are simply downgraded.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> Not sure what you are talking about. My GT500 looks like new.


So does my 360. Weird?

We must have lucked out


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

173BC said:


> So does my 360. Weird?
> 
> We must have lucked out


How many sets of limbs to keep it looking like new?


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> If thats what you want to call having to pay around $300 to get another ODB cam bow which is what you paid for the first time around, along with the "lifetime" warranty. And for those who dont have the money for the "upgrade" they are simply downgraded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Now go back, and see how old a lot of those bows were. I was really surprised that Bowtech would even offer an upgrade like that, for a measly $300, when it came to issues with an 8 or 10 year old bow. But getting past that, a very small percentage of actual Bowtech owners, will ever get the chance to upgrade for a small price.


----------



## myers129 (Oct 11, 2011)

glad the op didnt get a faceful of splinters, i suppose the failure could happen to any bow given the extremes we push them to nowadays.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

LAA said:


> Now go back, and see how old a lot of those bows were. I was really surprised that Bowtech would even offer an upgrade like that, for a measly $300, when it came to issues with an 8 or 10 year old bow. But getting past that, a very small percentage of actual Bowtech owners, will ever get the chance to upgrade for a small price.


And what about the guys that bought D350LE's and had limb failures and a whole year later Bowtech ran out of replacement limbs (after a Bowtech rep said "dont worry we have plenty of replacement limbs")


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> How many sets of limbs to keep it looking like new?


About half as many as it took cams for your elite to look new.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

173BC said:


> About half as many as it took cams for your elite to look new.


My cams are pre-cerakote / prokote crap Elite is using now, so no chipping. Do you have anything else?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> My cams are pre-cerakote / prokote crap Elite is using now, so no chipping. Do you have anything else?


I got a Kleenex for you if that will help.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

173BC said:


> I got a Kleenex for you if that will help.


You keep them. You'll need them to stop the bleeding when a limb gives out on you.


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

Perry24 said:


> You keep them. You'll need them to stop the bleeding when a limb gives out on you.


oh snap.:thumbs_up


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Perry24 said:


> You keep them. You'll need them to stop the bleeding when a limb gives out on you.


:mg:


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> You keep them. You'll need them to stop the bleeding when a limb gives out on you.


That was a good one.

Lucky for you elite can't make a bow with enough energy to injure anyone.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

173BC said:


> I'll take a cheap Bowtech over a flagship PSE any day!
> 
> I don't see the downside to this?



I have a "flagship" PSE that I'll put up against any bowtech you've ever owned.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Hidden Danger said:


> I have a "flagship" PSE that I'll put up against any bowtech you've ever owned.


Ok. 

I've only owned one, but beat this at 100yds. 



Let's see what you got.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Perry24 said:


> You keep them. You'll need them to stop the bleeding when a limb gives out on you.


That's pretty dam funny!


----------



## MrPerfection (Apr 5, 2016)

My pp is bigger than your pp


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

hidden danger said:


> i have a "flagship" pse that i'll put up against any bowtech you've ever owned.


lmfao!


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

173BC said:


> Ok.
> 
> I've only owned one, but beat this at 100yds.
> 
> ...


Thats impresive,what arrows are those?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

7thgenmt said:


> Thats impresive,what arrows are those?


340 fmj's cut to 28", I think they weigh about 465gr. Pure killin power!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

173BC said:


> Ok.
> 
> I've only owned one, but beat this at 100yds.
> 
> ...


Awesome shooting man. Bowtech without a doubt has the best cam system on the market with the ODB cams and they make some awesome shooting bows but if nobody raises the issue about the limbs then they have no incentive to fix the issue. The people that raise the issues are the people that cause the issues to get fixed, and in the end everyone wins.


----------



## nferrazzo (Nov 20, 2015)

173BC said:


> Ok.
> 
> I've only owned one, but beat this at 100yds.
> 
> ...


What is your target made of? Idk if it's the angle or what but I can't seem to figure it out lol


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> Awesome shooting man. Bowtech without a doubt has the best cam system on the market with the ODB cams and they make some awesome shooting bows but if nobody raises the issue about the limbs then they have no incentive to fix the issue. The people that raise the issues are the people that cause the issues to get fixed, and in the end everyone wins.


I'm just messin with the guys, I agree with you. I remember when all the D350's were derailing, I was razzin the Bowtech guys myself. I've owned PSE's and would buy another one in a flash, I also think elite makes one of the highest quality bows on the market today, I think Mathews make awesome bows, they just never seem to match their spec. I'm not sure I've ever owned a bow I could shoot as well as the 360, but my Def Con is feeling like it could be a contender. I know the Bowtech limbs aren't the best on the market, I just don't think they're as much of an issue as some would like to believe. I'm also pretty sure there's a few guys up to the same thing as me and just blowin smoke to get a rise. 

To be 100% honest, the only bow I've ever owned that I wouldn't own again is a Mathews Reezen 6.5, I just couldn't find the love for that bow no matter what. I do think if guys are shying away from the 360 because they're worried about blowing up a limb that they're missing out on a sweet shooting bow that 99.9% of owners will never have a problem with. I've never had a failure with any bow, but I don't usually keep them for longer than a year or two. When it came time to sell the 360 for a new bow this year I couldn't do it, I sold my Hoyt CST instead.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

nferrazzo said:


> What is your target made of? Idk if it's the angle or what but I can't seem to figure it out lol


It's a coyote, rienhart I think?


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

173BC said:


> Ok.
> 
> I've only owned one, but beat this at 100yds.
> 
> ...


That is impressive Kurt but as they say " a pic is worth a thousand words but unless it's on video it didn't happen" right?

I have no doubts you can shoot. Do you still own the RMP? If not maybe you would like to run that Def Con6 against my crappy PSE.

For the record I'm not trying to get in a pecker measuring contest but you have been talking crap about PSE here lately so I just think it's time to put up or Shut up.

My specs are as follows - 29 inch measured , 83 lbs max measured , 6 inch brace measured , shooting a 410 grain arrow weighed at 344 fps @ 78 lbs. With 70% letoff.

My bow has zero finish issues , zero limb issues and looks sick for a POS PSE.

So what do you say we video some chrono test , accuracy test and penetration test. I'm waiting on a dozen Black Eagle Carnivore 250's to come in and then I'll be ready. Hell , I even have a new camera for just such an occasion. 

So what do you say? Wanna see what a real worthless pile of junk PSE is capable of? Just let me know.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Hidden Danger said:


> That is impressive Kurt but as they say " a pic is worth a thousand words but unless it's on video it didn't happen" right?
> 
> I have no doubts you can shoot. Do you still own the RMP? If not maybe you would like to run that Def Con6 against my crappy PSE.
> 
> ...


I actually do have that group on video shot from 100yds if you'd like to see, I do still own that bow, I just bought the Def Con and only have it sighted in to 80yds so far. I only just got it sighted in, but I did shoot a pretty impressive group on video at 80yds with that one already too. My bows are 29" and set at 73# (rpm) and 71# (DC6), they shoot in the 354ish IBO range, 94lbs of KE range, quiet, vibe free, and deadly in my hands. All this with about 85% let off and a valley.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I've owned bowtech , Mathews , Hoyt , McPherson and now PSE. The PSE is my favorite by far although the 2010 XLR8 was wicked also.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd be willing to back mine down to 72 or whatever. 344 fps is my current hunting setup. The bow actually Ibo's over 360 fps. It's smooth , quiet , accurate and scary fast. I'm pushing 110 lbs of ke and .638 momentum. I'm currently in the process of building a slightly heavier arrow for this upcoming season. The speed will drop a few fps but the momentum and ke is going up. Lol


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Hidden Danger said:


> I'd willing to back mine down to 72 or whatever. 344 fps is my current hunting setup. The bow actually Ibo's over 360 fps. It's smooth , quiet , accurate and scary fast. I'm pushing 110 lbs of ke and .638 momentum. Im in the process of building a slightly heavier arrow for this upcoming season. The speed will drop a few fps but the momentum and ke is going up. Lol



Well, the biggest thing I kill is moose, 90lbs of KE is plenty. If I can send a 450gr arrow at 300fps+ I'm happy. 

Just for the record, PSE was the first compound I ever owned and I've always got some love for them. If you love you're PSE so much, you gotta try out a Def Con. They have a similar feel to the riser.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> You keep them. You'll need them to stop the bleeding when a limb gives out on you.


Now that's funny.


----------



## Nanomachine (Jul 12, 2015)

Same thing that appened to me today. I've maded 2 dozens of shots and... crack! 
Damn, i'm afraid, and i'm sure that it will return in the future.


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

Nanomachine said:


> Same thing that appened to me today. I've maded 2 dozens of shots and... crack!
> Damn, i'm afraid, and i'm sure that it will return in the future.


Dang that's pretty ugly


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Nanomachine said:


> Same thing that appened to me today. I've maded 2 dozens of shots and... crack!
> Damn, i'm afraid, and i'm sure that it will return in the future.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW..another one bites the dust....


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Somebody call the ATA.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh no 1% 



skynight said:


> Somebody call the ATA.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Oh no 1%


Yep, another one of those 1% failures.


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

I wonder if 6000 of these bows would be a conservative amount. Would the actual number possibly be a lot more? Anyway, 1% of 6000 bows is 60. Have we heard about 60 yet? One thing for sure, is that most likely every notice of failure, makes it to this forum.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

LAA said:


> I wonder if 6000 of these bows would be a conservative amount. Would the actual number possibly be a lot more? Anyway, 1% of 6000 bows is 60. Have we heard about 60 yet? One thing for sure, is that most likely every notice of failure, makes it to this forum.


Ya, just imagine the ones that don't....Large population of archery guys from where I live and 97% dont know about this forum...At first it was funny joking about this, but it's really not funny at all, quite sad companies put out products like this year after year..


----------



## Captain837 (Mar 29, 2015)

LongIslandHunt said:


> Ya, just imagine the ones that don't....Large population of archery guys from where I live and 97% dont know about this forum...


This is true and in my experience people often end up on these forums trying to research an issue. Those without issues just go unheard-of. The only way to get any kind of base line would be to research limb failures on this sight and look at how many of each brand are reported here. It still would not be completely accurate but it would be better than guessing and assuming.
I personally know a few people that shoot Bowtech bows and love them. They have never complained about issues either. Had I preferred the feel of the one I test shot when I got my HTR I would have bought it in a heart beat. I tend to take the rants, raves, and accusation on here with a grain of salt.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Captain837 said:


> I personally know a few people that shoot Bowtech bows and love them. T


So do I, I certainly wont be experiencing that joy, I give em credit the BTX is a very nice shooting bow, but I saw enough of these threads to wait a good while before I drop a grand on a bow..warranty or not dont want the aggravation..


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

Just put in Bowtech limb failure, and you'll end up here. Whether someone knows about this forum or not.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

LAA said:


> Just put in Bowtech limb failure, and you'll end up here. Whether someone knows about this forum or not.


Yeah most guys dont do that and just go to the bow shop ... Matter fact majority of hunters and archers around here dont bother with the internet or do facebook for that matter..


----------



## Captain837 (Mar 29, 2015)

If you Google limb failures and any major bow manufacturer name you will find links and pics. They happen to all brands. 
I ran into a guy at my local outdoor range today with another HTR who said his had a limb failure and cam lean issues. He was also quick to point out Mathews warrantied it and he has had no issues since. He still loves it.
I am beginning to think the true sign of a fanboy. Is not the guy that brags about how great his bow is. It's the guy that has to unnecessarily hate on all the other bows that he doesn't have.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Captain837 said:


> If you Google limb failures and any major bow manufacturer name you will find links and pics. They happen to all brands.
> I ran into a guy at my local outdoor range today with another HTR who said his had a limb failure and cam lean issues. He was also quick to point out Mathews warrantied it and he has had no issues since. He still loves it.
> I am beginning to think the true sign of a fanboy. Is not the guy that brags about how great his bow is. It's the guy that has to unnecessarily hate on all the other bows that he doesn't have.


I agree, the thing is Matthews and the PSE, Hoyt ones all seem to be for the most part old or very old posts... Bowtech is none stop.. They need to fire some people or whoever is assembling them.. Feel bad for the guy above that just posted that bow...


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

LongIslandHunt said:


> I agree, the thing is Matthews and the PSE, Hoyt ones all seem to be for the most part old or very old posts... Bowtech is none stop.. They need to fire some people or whoever is assembling them.. Feel bad for the guy above that just posted that bow...


How would we know about all of those Matthews, PSE, & Hoyts? You just said that most archers never get on the internet, and just go to the bow shop. On the other hand, the name LongIslandHunt shows up with a lot of those Bowtech limb failure searches. The two go together, I guess...


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

LAA said:


> How would we know about all of those Matthews, PSE, & Hoyts? You just said that most archers never get on the internet, and just go to the bow shop. On the other hand, the name LongIslandHunt shows up with a lot of those Bowtech limb failure searches. The two go together, I guess...


Just do a search and use the custom search parameter to sets dates in google.. You'll see em all.. Like I said before most go to a shop and dont bother posting, if you see a considerable amount posted online, it's only logical to draw a conclusion of which seem to fail more often over and over again. Anyways, feel bad for the guy above..Not looking to argue or debate it, simple to figure out.. cya


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nanomachine said:


> Same thing that appened to me today. I've maded 2 dozens of shots and... crack!
> Damn, i'm afraid, and i'm sure that it will return in the future.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!

But this is a non-issue and was totally blown of proportion only on AT forum according to those that love their BT.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well if this happened to me they would replace the whole bow or refund my money back. I know that I would be really po'd about it. 

Mac


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

LAA said:


> Just put in Bowtech limb failure, and you'll end up here. Whether someone knows about this forum or not.


I actually did a search and most of what I found was not on this forum. Most of it came from other forms and by far the vast majority of limb failures was BowTech. 

I came up with 74 BowTech limb failures and the only reason why I stopped searching was I was getting tired of it. 

Towards the end of my searching I found that when I plugged in the specific bow model I got more results yet.

FWIW, I really like BowTech bows. I've done some of my best shooting and hunting with them. My last BowTech, an Experience, was awesome and I had no problems with that bow. But I was assured that the limb issues was a thing of the past and bought into that fallacy, thus I posted about it many times. But now I feel very let down considering it just keeps on happening.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

skynight said:


> Somebody call the ATA.


 LOL



Tim


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

Skeeter 58 said:


> I actually did a search and most of what I found was not on this forum. Most of it came from other forms and by far the vast majority of limb failures was BowTech.
> 
> I came up with 74 BowTech limb failures and the only reason why I stopped searching was I was getting tired of it.
> 
> ...


How many of those 74 were the same bow? Either ten pages worth here, or spread across a few other forums too. I know for a fact, that a lot of those failure hits would be the same bow. Either that, or you got seven failures or so, over a 10 year period, or more failures than that for a particular model that had known issues.


----------



## Nanomachine (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm not at all afraid for my limb fracture and i'm proud of have buyed a Bowtech. Despite this occasionally problems, Bowtech is a solid brand with greath prosucts and innovation decnologies. Every some years it delivers new performance and innovative bows, and there is not innovation without failure. Companies can't test ALL bows for years and many and many shots. Some incidents can accour, is the making process. Its a projectation issue that comes out after a lot of time, there is no space for all prediction, and when you build a thing, you cant make ALL in the right maneer.
Don't be afraid for me, i'm not. I will replace the limb and all will goes right.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

LAA said:


> How many of those 74 were the same bow? Either ten pages worth here, or spread across a few other forums too. I know for a fact, that a lot of those failure hits would be the same bow. Either that, or you got seven failures or so, over a 10 year period, or more failures than that for a particular model that had known issues.



I have watched these BowTech limb failures adding up for years now. And no they were not all the same bows being posted over and over again. I had one blow on the 7th shot.....brand new bow I just picked up from the so called "Pro Shop". I know of others as well. 

For the price we pay for a flag ship bow, as well as the technology we now have, there should be no limbs delaminations , esp out of the box. 

The fanboys will cry "Oh you must have bumped your limb on a something" or "You pressed the bow wrong", or "You left the bow in your car and it got too hot" and the list goes on and on. 

So then, why do we not see the same amount of limb failures with other manufacturers bows considering they are being subjected to the same amount of "Abuse"?

If BowTech is within their 1% range of limb failures, then the other manufacturers bows are in the .00000001 % range.

Again, I'm not out to bust BowTech' nads, just another archer and former BowTech shooter that has seen enough of their limb failures and would like to see them put this behind them. As far back as the Tribby there has been many limb failures. Then the General recall. The Allegiance was another bad limb breaker, as with the 82nd and 101sts. Then the Destroyer series. 

It has been said, and I'm in full agreement with this, that BowTech is the leader in innovation. But why can they not make a more reliable limb? Other manufacturers have been doing it for quite some time now. 

Skeet.


----------



## Nanomachine (Jul 12, 2015)

Bowtech is a "new" reality. It has been on the market from 2000, and since than, a lot of innovations has been introduced on their bows. BUT Bowtech must learn from his mistake, and the limbs are one of that. I hope that in the near future something change, but until that, i say only 2 words: LIFETIME WARRANTY


----------



## chukncarbon (Feb 29, 2012)

The most amazing thing about this thread is the amount of time a handful of people can spend on discussing the issues of a bow manufacturer that they hate. Geez, get over it already.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Skeeter 58 said:


> I have watched these BowTech limb failures adding up for years now. And no they were not all the same bows being posted over and over again. I had one blow on the 7th shot.....brand new bow I just picked up from the so called "Pro Shop". I know of others as well.
> 
> For the price we pay for a flag ship bow, as well as the technology we now have, there should be no limbs delaminations , esp out of the box.
> 
> ...


True words Skeet.

For high quality and affordable bear hunts, PM me.


----------



## chevy_freak (Sep 27, 2015)

Had anybody seen a set of Barnesdale limbs explode? Why do his hold up forever when BT doesn't? 

I don't like the draw cycle or feel of any BT I've tried, or I'd have bought one. However, it's hard not to feel like they could build indestructible limbs if they felt like it but profit margins get in the way.


----------



## Nanomachine (Jul 12, 2015)

Questions:

My bow was 58# and I have shoot 305gn arrows, cant this must be the trouble?
And if i have pressed my bow with the BowMaster press?


----------



## Nanomachine (Jul 12, 2015)

Knows someone the time of replacements for the limbs?


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

Nanomachine said:


> Knows someone the time of replacements for the limbs?


Yoda is that you?


----------



## chubs247 (Mar 20, 2016)

I am a Bowtech fan I have had a couple of the Diamond models and currently own a Carbon Knight which shoots perfectly. I wanted a RPM 360 bad but now I second guess that decision due to several limb failures I've seen on this post and others like I said im a Bowtech fan but the Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo will probably be my next purchase.


----------



## Just1More (Feb 4, 2014)

I counted 15 Exclamation points in the title, so I figured I would chime in...


...Bowtech has great Customer Service...My .02


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

chubs247 said:


> I am a Bowtech fan I have had a couple of the Diamond models and currently own a Carbon Knight which shoots perfectly. I wanted a RPM 360 bad but now I second guess that decision due to several limb failures I've seen on this post and others like I said im a Bowtech fan but the Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo will probably be my next purchase.


Go try a btx before you buy a bow. They are sweet. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanomachine (Jul 12, 2015)

Contacted the Bowtech service, near 3 hours and i've got a reply. Pretty sweet.
They says that BT, now, has improved the limbs construction and is near impossible that the limbs will breakes in the future.
Now i waith for a window time for my parts to replace.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Nanomachine said:


> Contacted the Bowtech service, near 3 hours and i've got a reply. Pretty sweet.
> They says that BT, now, has improved the limbs construction and is near impossible that the limbs will breakes in the future.
> Now i waith for a window time for my parts to replace.


Glad they are taking care of you. It would be great if they have fixed the limb issues.


----------



## Utahbuckkilla (Jul 2, 2016)

Did it look like this piece of S$&@!? Were you able to get Bowtech to warranty it and if not, how much were replacements? I just bought this bow used. Second arrow I shot the limb busted.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I wonder it the Diamond line of bows, put out by Bowtech, have the same limb problems? Anyone know?

I have a 201 Diamond Deploy SB and am a little concerned.

Bobby


----------



## bigtuck (Oct 15, 2014)

What causes this?. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

bigtuck said:


> What causes this?.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


It should be obvious to any breathing person that Godzilla went through the Bowtech factory and stomped on a bunch of bows, mainly the limbs. The limbs were cosmetically fixed, but the damage done by Godzilla popped up in the field. Darn that Godzilla!

OR it may have been an ongoing manufacturing defect. 

Pick the best explanation.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

I just saw some new Bowtech "In-House Manufactured limbs" for the 360. The carbon quality and workmanship looks far better than the old ones with the cracked limb problems.
Any one know if there has been the same issues with the new limbs?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I shot with a guy this weekend at the state shoot that was shooting a Bowtech 360. He said is has blown 2 limbs so far.


----------

